# *London cafes: your very best recommendations, please!



## editor (Mar 26, 2003)

*London cafes: your very best recommendations, please!*

I'm about to post up a short guide to the best cafes in London, in the style of the Brixton cafe guide.

I'd really appreciate your help on this, so if you've got any cafe gems to share, please post up its name, address, (if poss) phone number  and a short paragraph describing what's so darn good about it.


----------



## agricola (Mar 26, 2003)

Shepherdess Cafe
City Road j/w Shepherdess Walk, N1

Always packed, food is great and cheap, ideal for City types along Moorgate and Old Street who reject the Starbucks / Costa Coffee / Cafe Nero places.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 26, 2003)

What about the Cafe on the Hill? Without it the guide looks a bit central Brixton-centric. Especially since you give Bonnington Square Cafe a mention.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 26, 2003)

Edited until I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2003)

Best greasy spoon in London - Regency Cafe - corner of Regency Street and Page Street, SW1.

It's a proper old-style formica counters job with a nice atmosphere, great grub, and cheap - a huge plate of food and a mug of tea for around £4.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 26, 2003)

The Mess Cafe in Amhurst road Hackney is the best cafe in Hackney by miles, really nice grub with chilled music and free papers to boot.


----------



## mains (Mar 26, 2003)

Acre Lane coffee house opposite Lidl deserves a mention if you're more interested in a decent fry up instead of the 'ambiawnse' of Goya at a very reasonable price.  Run by two brothers its a cafe of the plastic seated variety and tbh the seats are a little close together;but you do get fast, friendly service and a diverse menu (for a fry up cafe).  Useful for those that want to eat as opposed to being 'seen'.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 26, 2003)

there is a little gem on Ladywell Rd, ladywell. It's called "life" (and Mine Host is clearly on a hippy tip!). daytime food is first-rate fry-ups, sarnies etc-but at night it becomes a thai joint. Out of the way (unless you're down my way!) but damn good-friendly, clean, ace food.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 26, 2003)

*London Café, Turnpike Lane*

The London Café, Turnpike Lane.. is a great place to hang out for an hour or so.  Located next to the tube station, the building is a gem of 1930s architecture.  

The clientele mainly consists of men, students, and couples.  But with plenty of tables, you needn’t feel threatened of having your personal space invaded. – A selection of broadsheet & tabloid newspapers are available to read.

The café itself has a wide-ranging menu.  With all selections the quality of the grease is guaranteed.  For vegetarians, the ‘bubble’ is simply a café must. – The chef will also accommodate ‘off the menu’ choices, such as ‘scrambled egg on 2 toast’.

Feeling dined & refreshed you have the choice of exploring Green Lanes, taking in some air on Duckett’s Common, or catching up with some shopping in the newly refurbished Shopping City.

Enjoy.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Mar 26, 2003)

indeed, hollis - the london cafe does possess a 'unique' charm!

can i add the arnos cafe situated in the beautiful environs of the north circular just past the turning for brownlow rd by bounds green - this is the dogs proverbials in terms of sheer volume of food to price ratio - they do fab bubble and a great cup of frothy cafe coffee

also ... now we is posh and living in the desirable part of palmers green, go to the station cafe which (funnily enough) is by palmer's green station - in fact, there's an entrance to it from the station itself - superb food - everything from greasy spoon to salads to vino to great coffee to full meals to big cakes bought from the farmers market next door - great thing on a sunday is stroll up to farmers market in station car park, buy lots of lovely food, go into cafe and buy lots more lovely food and finish off with a stroll across the triangle (eccentric opening hours permitting) to go to pahit ice - a full on old fashioned ice cream parlour with all homemade flavours which you can have made into any combo of milkshake for £2 - they also do take home tubs and loads of pancakes

collapse from sheer weight of food consumed but die happy


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2003)

*London Café, Turnpike Lane*



> _Originally posted by Hollis _
> *The London Café, Turnpike Lane.. is a great place to hang out for an hour or so.  Located next to the tube station, the building is a gem of 1930s architecture.
> *


 With the greatest of respect, you appear to be living in a parallel universe to me or - I hope - taking the piss.

I know that café well and would be very hard pushed to describe it as a 'gem of 1930s architecture' - more like a scruffy, smokey phlegm palace.

The coffee's shit and and Ducketts Common outside is a nasty, chip-wrapper-strewn scrap of land, while Wood Green Shopping Centre is one of the most ghastly modern shopping 'experiences' to be found anywhere on the planet.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Mar 26, 2003)

oi! you leave shopping city / wood green high st alone - they have a very high quality of pound shop i'll have you know and are great for rummaging around on a saturday afternoon to the delicate sound of police sirens and the pounding of bass emitting from souped up beemers driven with all the atttiude that can be mustered at a top speed of 5mph in a traffic jam

sorry, but i like it in an 'urban' kind of a way


----------



## Wowbagger (Mar 26, 2003)

The Workman's Inn, Blackstock Road.  Will do everything you expect of a proper caff, nice and cheap, and they make the tea in the proper way of filling the mug right up and then tipping half of it out and adding milk.  Located opposite the King's Head (more or less) and as long as you aren't going in there in full Totnum kit screaming GLORY GLORY TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR, it's a good place for away fans to grab a bite if they're visiting Highbury.  It's also run by a Spermz fan, which is good for comic relief.

I'd also be a bit lax if I didn't mention Tony's Hemp Cafe at the King's Cross end of Caledonian Road, opposite Housman's.  Not had a chance to actually go in there yet, but it looks very nice.

Oh, and if Duckett's Common is the place I'm thinking of, it's a shithole.  It's never looked better than when you can't see it under a thick covering of snow.


----------



## agricola (Mar 26, 2003)

theres a boss one in lansdowne drive e8 whose name escapes me though.... has loads of old theatre adverts in it


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wowbagger _
> * ..... and they make the tea in the proper way of filling the mug right up and then tipping half of it out and adding milk.   *



What's the point of this ? Sounds wasteful.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 26, 2003)

Leaving aside the distraction of Duckett's Common, the London Cafe is - in its own way - one of my favourite cafes!  Its especially good on Sunday afternoons, when you're coming down from 'things'.

Now, if I'd really wanted to take the piss, several other cafes in Wood Green spring to mind.. such as the 'Eat Well Cafe' opposite Wood Green tube, and one behind the Shopping City..located in a portacabin.


----------



## pooka (Mar 26, 2003)

Barbican Grill, Whitecross Street, near the Barbican.


Very popular lunctime place - excellent value. Meat and two veg plus pudding type menu. Formica style. Run by Clerkenwell Italians - even the Shephards Pie has tomatos in it.

Street market outside in Whitecross Street


----------



## Uncle Damn (Mar 26, 2003)

Pete's caff at the top of Brixton Hill, along from the Telegraph pub, if its still there.  Used to drive from Streatham for the fry ups when I was labouring there


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2003)

Hokey, version 1 of the London cafe guide  is now up and running: thanks to all who contributed!

If there's any fantastic cafés missing, please post them up here - but I'll need their full details, and don't forget, I'm after _exceptionally good_  cafés, not just alright ones.

You'll notice I've introduced a 'rating' system - I don't think anyone's going to take it too seriously, but hopefully it might give a little more info - post up here if I've got one horrendously wrong.

I haven't given many cafés the 'good vibes' icon because that's designed for cafés that are so good that you'll likely to spend hours there - so greasy spoons don't really qualify!


----------



## pooka (Mar 27, 2003)

Ooops - I think you've C&P'ed my typos.

Should be:

Very popular lunchtime place - excellent value. Meat and two veg plus pudding type menu. Formica style. Run by Clerkenwell Italians - even the Shepherd's Pie has tomatoes in it


----------



## XerxesVargas (Mar 27, 2003)

The Workers Cafe, Holloway Rd ( Bout halfway between Highbury & Islington Tube and Holloway tube).

They do great greasy spoon food, fry-ups and the like. THe atmosphere is ok, and they have papers. Oh and its cheap.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: London Café, Turnpike Lane*



> _Originally posted by editor _
> * ...more like a scruffy, smokey phlegm palace.
> 
> The coffee's shit and and Ducketts Common outside is a nasty, chip-wrapper-strewn scrap of land, while Wood Green Shopping Centre is one of the most ghastly modern shopping 'experiences' to be found anywhere on the planet. *



LOL Ed! Brilliant! The coffeee there is truly vile. I lived 5 mins away from that place for a few years and went in there just the once, tried the coffee, nearly puked and was forced to seek solace in the more salubrious suroundings of wino/dogshit park also known as Duckett's Common.

Apologies to Hollis for this, BTW  

I'd recommend Banner's on Park Road in Crouch End. Their breakfasts are stupendous and you can have a lovely beer with them, if your guts are up to it.


----------



## Spud Murphy III (Mar 27, 2003)

There is also a London Cafe off Newington Green. It's clean and tidy inside, popular with workmen.

SOME NORTH OF THE RIVER

In Islington: yes, The Shepherdess is good. Also the Angel Inn by Angel Islington is good. The best in that area is Alpino on Chapel Market. It's worth a look just to check out the 1930s decor. 

Along Holloway Road: the Highbury Cafe is good and has been there a long time. On the wall is one of their old menus from the 1950s. Further up is the Panda Restaurant, where the old dears go. Good for school-dinner type puddings.

Camden: the New Goodfare restaurant on Parkway is the best. Family-run, the capo di capo here is about 60 but dyes his hair black and wears plenty of medallions. Other cafe owners know him well - he is a 'character'. Past the Stables Market is John's Cafe, a good old-school workman's cafe. Nearer Camden tube is the Woody Grill, which looks like something out of _Twin Peaks_. By Camden Road station is the Parma: this has recently had a refit and looks a bit bland inside but has a lively atmosphere.

Euston: Eversholt Street has plenty of cafes. The Victory Cafe is run by an old Sicilian couple, very friendly. Further up is the Double Six, which has a cosy snug bit at the back. Conspiratorial atmosphere, popular with cabbies. There's also a weird-looking one run by an Irish bloke - name eludes me right now - but the front of it looks like an old wooden shack. You sit on a raised platform inside. Off Drummond Street is the Piccolo Snack Bar. As the name suggests, it's pretty small inside but nice old-time feel.

The best cafe on Chalton Street nearby is the Pinner, run by Turks. Popular with workmen and RMT officials. Round the corner is the Golden Tulip, run by Dennis and his extended family. A nice community feel here, lots of people nip in and out during the day for a yack.

Kings Cross: two good cafes have been lost here recently: the Railway (underneath St Pancras Station) and Bar Uno, formerly the Beehive, formerly the A1. The old lady, Maria, who ran it has now retired. The Modern Snack Bar has been revamped thanks to the Kings Cross Partnership and now looks crap. That leaves the Beano on Caledonian Road, which is tolerable, no more. Best to head south down the Farringdon Road to Muratori's, run by Gianni. Brilliant place, long history. Also the Kings Cafe near the sorting office is good, nice Turkish-style murals on the walls.

West End: well-spotted the Regency, Epona. Quite spartan and masculine inside (pictures of boxers on the wall), but very good value. Nearby is the groovily-named Astral Cafe, though the name just comes from the block of flats above it, Astral House. Down Horseferry Road is the fine-looking Fiesta Sandwich Bar, with a beautiful old sign and nice squidgy orange vinyl fitted seating. 

SOME SOUTH OF THE RIVER

Battersea: plenty along Battersea Park Road. Highly recommended is Dave's Diner and the famous Corelli's. Check out Corelli's beautiful sign in the shape of an ice-cream cornet. I'll mention the Jimmy Griddle solely because of the name. Further west is the imaginately named The Cafe, run by a bunch of friendly Turkish nutters. Good puddings. By the little market in Battersea High Street is Lito's Cafe, very old-school inside, lots of old geezers, run by Chinese or Vietnamese people. On Lavender Hill is the Lavender Restaurant: good grub, popular with indigenous locals, but the bloke who runs is a bit up himself.

Peckham: the Star Cafe by Peckham Rye Park does a good mixed grill, and now and again an alright bit of roast beef or lamb. Big and echoey inside, once was a licensed restaurant, now struggles a bit later on in its lifecycle. At the other end of Rye Lane I recommend the Como Restaurant and the Criterion. 

Bloody hell I can think of loads more . . . anyway . . .

SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL CAFF!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 27, 2003)

Should just mention the Regency Cafe in Regency Road, just off Horseferry Road (SW1) where it turns a corner.

Spud likes it I know.

<planned mention of Walworth area cafes edited cos Stg and I don't agree 100% about the merits of the Famous Walworth Road cafe ...  >


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 27, 2003)

Obsolete now cos its been closed for  a couple of years but The Market Cafe just by The Ten Bells on the edge of EC3 ,I used to go in there on a regular basis for a good old fashioned Engish fry up and it was used by Gilbert and George every day, in fact the first time I went in there I thought i was seeing things as one of them ( dont know the diff ) was doing the washing up and the other was serving punters.
Sadly gone the way of many city landmarks.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spud Murphy III _
> *There is also a London Cafe off Newington Green. It's clean and tidy inside, popular with workmen.....! *


 Bloody hell, Spud - you don't mess about when it comes to cafés! 

I'm currently enjoying the sea and (hazy) sun of St Ives, but I'll be sure to include your updates when I get chance to add more cafés to the page.

Cheers!

Mike


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 27, 2003)

I bow to Spud's superior caff knowledge, but would like to big up, as t'were, Cafe Prov in both Herne Hill and Camberwell as somewhere you'd like to spend most of the day, if only for the quality of tunes. Bit on the pricy side, mond, but their weekend breakfast is a thinkg of rare beauty.

Also the Blue Brick cafe (I think), a tiny place down a side street off Lordship Lane in East Dulwich and the Railway Cafe (again, could be mistaken) which is, oddly, next to Tulse Hill railway station. Both serve decent fry-ups at reasonable prices.


----------



## Choc (Mar 27, 2003)

i haven' got any adresses within reach but burn to share. i think london is not superb for cafes but if you look out for them there are still a few good ones around. my favourites (on the really amazing level) are as follows.

the 1101 just off bricklane is a trendy spacious (so usually still packed) cafe with amazing cakes and everything else you need in a great cafe. its location just around the corner from spitalfield market and next to bars, clubs and restaurants makes it a perfect place to hang around in during an eastend type of day. there is also often a dj playing music on weekends. go there if you  need to be inspired about the latest londen fashion styles too!

the ICA cafe is also an excellent species of its kind. it is easy to spend hours in there and superb to combine with a bit of contemporary culture. downside is you have to purchase a day membership to get in there.

the brixton lido cafe. it is actually my top secret cafe so i will not say much more...the lounge cafe comes second favourit and the wine bar cafe (herne hill) third.


----------



## JWH (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spud Murphy III _
> *The best in that area is Alpino on Chapel Market. It's worth a look just to check out the 1930s decor.*


Abso-fucking-lutely.


----------



## mains (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spud Murphy III _
> *
> 
> Camden: the New Goodfare restaurant on Parkway is the best. Family-run, the capo di capo here is about 60 but dyes his hair black and wears plenty of medallions. Other cafe owners know him well - he is a 'character'. *



buy my lunch there when I'm working up that way - that dyed rug is the business.

'I'll see you in the cafe'

'Which one?'

'The one with the dyed syrup bloke'

'oh, ok'

His brother (balding Francis Truffaut lookalike) is a really nice bloke.  His daughter is rather stern looking but all the more beautiful for it.  They work their arses off in that place so give them your business when you're in Camden!


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 28, 2003)

Not exactly a cafe but no guide is complete without a mention of the Brick Lane Bagel shop. Delicious proper bagels the most expensive is smoked salmon (loads of) + cream cheese at £1.90. A cheese bagel is only 30p. A dozen to take away costs £1.44.

There are loads of yummy cakes including proper apple strudel and other breads and buns all very cheap.

The Jewish have the best food in the world imo


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Retro _
> *Not exactly a cafe but no guide is complete without a mention of the Brick Lane Bagel shop. Delicious proper bagels the most expensive is smoked salmon (loads of) + cream cheese at £1.90. A cheese bagel is only 30p. A dozen to take away costs £1.44.
> 
> There are loads of yummy cakes including proper apple strudel and other breads and buns all very cheap.
> ...



Good call ,a 24 hr heaven ,join the back of a 10 person queue at 4 am behind Dinner suits and ballgowns,Trannies,clubbers,prostitutes,cabbies,winos,its like the cast of a Fellini film and do they taste good .


----------



## Hollis (Mar 28, 2003)

Afew others in Islington..

Rheidol Rooms, St Peter's Street. - Pretty upmarket as greasy spoons go, and tends to attract the Islingtonian 'in-crowd'.

Cross Cafe, Cross Street - friendly service, relaxed

Fosby's Cafe, Chapel Market. - Very busy market cafe, also serves Fillipino & Chinese food.


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2003)

Polly's 
55 South End Road 
London NW3 

just over the road from Hampstead Heath station on the North London Line, is well worth a visit.

Food is excellent and varied from all day fried breakfast to salads, not a greasy spoon but nor does it seem to attract pretentious twats, very relaxed old fashioned atmosphere, lots of wood, polite friendly staff, obvious trouble taken to prepare food well, coffee/tea of very good quality, prices very reasonable considering the quality of dishes. Plenty of room between tables.

Situated within a street of useful varied small shops. Hampstead Heath is across the road, Keats House and Keats public library are around the corner. Erno Goldfingers 1930's modernist house is 5 mins walk away.


----------



## agricola (Mar 28, 2003)

theres also an excellent bagel/pastry shop on Stoke Newington High Street at the junction with Evering Road...


----------



## twinkle (Mar 28, 2003)

the Royal Cafe on the corner of Exmouth market is my very favourite. quite small but all seats good for watching stalls blow over in the wind etc.
the veggie breakfasts are huge and better than anywhere else. good prices. staff leave you alone, play radio, read papers. chill out, no pretensions. love it


----------



## missing twin (Mar 29, 2003)

a lovely, reasonably priced and relaxed Turkish cafe in Camberwell, Tadims. (Camberwell Church Street) Muralled wall, everything from great coffee to borag (sp?) to meze to kebab. A meal and drink sets you back about a fiver or just over. And its always open!

Also, Seymour Brothers (next door to Hermits Cave). Breakfasts of smoked salmon and scrambled eggs - or you can just take cornflakes  very relaxed, little garden out the back, and great pizzas from Wednesdays to Saturday evenings.

camberwell, camberwell, camberwell


----------



## Razoredge (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh no missing twin! Don't tell everyone about Tadims or it will fill up with North Londoners and us local won't be able to get a seat. Seriously - I totally agree. Pleasant atmosphere, good food and reasonable prices - iand you can stay as long as you like over a meal without any hassle. Another similar place, but Middle Eastern rather than Turkish, is Gaby's in the Charing Cross Road. It does great Lebanese food including a lot of vegetarian specialities for very reasonable prices given its location. Compared with the other eating establishments in the area its amazingly good value.


----------



## past caring (Mar 31, 2003)

Seymour Bros is ok just as long as you don't try the veggie burgers-pre-cooked then re-heated in the microwave and consequently tough as old shoe leather.

Locals might also like to try The Walworth Road cafe, the green fronted one near the post office on the road of the same name...not a huge amount of veggie selection, but clean, Italian run and Marie (pronounce Mahrie) does a blinding esspresso.

A bit further afield is the original Heather's Cafe, not the veggie delight (now defunct) in Deptford, but it's parent, run by the original Heather in New X, on Trundley's Road. Excellent fry-ups, (including veggie sausages), garden in the Summer, fresh pasta, very friendly...all round excellent.


----------



## montevideo (Apr 1, 2003)

> There's also a weird-looking one run by an irish bloke - name eludes me right now - but the front of it looks like an old wooden shack


This sounds like Alison's, although the outside has gone all posh now.
Best cafe in camden is by far Cafe Crescent (up near the top end of camden high st). Family run, & not as expensive as the new goodfare & nicer service. Don't think the new goodfare is technically a greasy spoon is it?


----------



## scarletwoman (Apr 1, 2003)

The Amazon Cafe on Holloway road opposite the cinema and up a bit. Lovely in there, Free newspapers, family atmosphere (run by  mother and daughter) and somtimes has a small art exhibit up on the walls. Local artists can sell through there. There is a tiny little garden out the back in the summer but it is cramped. If you going in gfor lunch you need to get there by 12 or there's no tables.


----------



## biotec (Apr 2, 2003)

Psycadelic dream temple - chai cafe - in stables market in Camden.
If you're coming from the main entrance off Camden high road you head down to the end where cyberdog isand its on the right hand side, just past the railway arch.

if your a hippy or don't like cigarette smoke, there's a cafe above a record shop in Camden called 'psycadelic dream temple'. Its completely no smoking and ita decorated really nicely with a psycadelic-esque mural that covers the walls and celing. Its kitted out in the style of a morocan cafe with leather puffs (the seat, not homosexuals) and low tables. Theres also a bookstore selling occult and new age books up there too and the music is usualy a nice ambient affair. They're always friendly and they have a good range of teas. Food is minimal but pretty good.


----------



## lincm (Apr 2, 2003)

regency cafe seconded - and it's only 10m from my front door! Another classic cafe i really liked was one I think was called valtarros in cartwright gardens, WC1. Filled with locals, workmen etc, and a hilarious owner - I think his name was tony (at least, thats what we called him!) and he was a passionate old bloke who'd bark orders at his poor wife (who had a bad leg and reminded me of the secretary in 'silly walks'). Anyone else know it?  I suspect it may have been taken over by somebody else now though.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Apr 2, 2003)

The candid cafe I think will be my choice.  It's part of the candid arts trust, a kind of artists collective (I think) and it's based in a building on torrens street, which is right behind Angel tube (right next to the electrowerks).  You go up a few flights of stairs and find yerself in the ante-chamber (as it were) where you can get your hot drinks etc.  The dining room is long and low, with a fucking massive table going down the middle and with sofas and low tables at the edges.  It's always dimly lit with lots of cool art on the walls, is staffed by a random bunch of very friendly types and does lovely veggie food and cups of tea.  It's a wicked place to chill if you're hanging around angel and don't wanna go t'pub.

saaam


----------



## Ace (Apr 2, 2003)

Nico's. A Greek cafe, next to Bethnal Green tube. 
Biggest portions of some of the best cafe food in London; their lamb kafado is rhapsodic. No, really...


----------



## Fidel (Apr 3, 2003)

*West London*

These two should be in a cafe guide for this area.

Lisboa, Goldborne rd W10 - good honest tradtional Portugese cafe, been around forever and cheap as chips (which they dont sell here).

Cheap good coffee for well under a quid, lots of cheap cakes and other food for half the price of other cafes in the area


Oporto,Goldborne rd W10 across the rd another Portugese cafe aslo good cofee and cheap cakes and rolls


----------



## pommie (Apr 3, 2003)

The Estrella Bar in South Lambeth Road (a few minutes walk south of Vauxhall tube) - another Portugese cafe open all day, good cheap food and beer, Portugese soccer on the telly in the corner. There's tons of genuine atmosphere - on a midweek night you can be the only non-Portugese person in there. You can sit out the front in the summer as well, which would be great if wasn't for all the bloody traffic...


----------



## Sunray (Apr 3, 2003)

There is only two that have stuck in my mind over the years. I have been to many.  Not sure it counts as a cafe but the Brick Lane Bagle Shop does serve tea and is probably best shop in London for a quick snack of a Salf beef or Smoked Salmon and Cream Cheese and nice bagles 24/7.  The plain bagles are only 12p each and more than often so fresh they are warm.  Interesting bagle shop fact: Its only shut once in the 23 or so years its been open, for the millenium.  (Ungrateful gits  )  

The other is up the road and its called Ginas cafe located at the Shorditch end of Bethnal Green Rd.  It serves a man size  plate of nicely cooked tasty food, in fairly plesant surroundings with comfy seats and frendly service.  Approx about a fiver for a meal, unless you have steak.  Its a cabbies fav in the area.  The brek is well nice.  

Oh and one final suprise, its got a bar and can serve you a pint with your breakfast if you want and its past 11:30am.

Sunray


----------



## Tays (Apr 5, 2003)

http://classiccafes.co.uk/, " little gems of British vernacular high street design"


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 9, 2003)

that site roooooools!


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 9, 2003)

Just discovered: Don's Cafe, Lower Clapton Road, E5. Cheap cheap breakfasts (with Perfect fried eggs, better than i've seen anywhere else) served buy insanely happy whistling old man, with manic accordion music playing on stereo. Looks a bit like a derelict building on outside, but feels like a bit of a haven once in. I have eccentric taste in cafes tho.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 12, 2003)

*Cafe Nile, 294 Clapham Rd SW9* 
Turn right out of Stockwell Tube and it's less than a two minute walk in a small block of shops set back a liitle way from the road.
If I'm in Stockwell I always visit. Ethiopian owned, but don't expect Injera Zigeni or traditional food from the Horn of Africa, although it has quite an Ethiopian atmosphere. It's more of a modern sandwich bar with excellent fresh juices and a really good choice of coffees. It has seating outside too, is deservedly popular at lunchtimes, but quieter at other times. Highly recommended by the Magpie family.


----------



## missing twin (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sam/phallocrat _
> *The candid cafe I think will be my choice.  *



This is a wonderful place in terms of deco, atmosphere, staff and ambience. But the food can be quite a mixed bag. I've had lovely food there but more often mediocre, sometimes not even v nice food  

But in every other way brilliant


----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 15, 2003)

New River Cafe, just off green lanes by clissold park....very tasty bubble and squeak, very good fried brekkie, nice omellettes n all......


----------



## scarletwoman (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scarletwoman _
> *The Amazon Cafe on Holloway road opposite the cinema and up a bit. Lovely in there, Free newspapers, family atmosphere (run by  mother and daughter) and somtimes has a small art exhibit up on the walls. Local artists can sell through there. There is a tiny little garden out the back in the summer but it is cramped. If you going in gfor lunch you need to get there by 12 or there's no tables. *



Forgot to add, most of their food is homemade and they do BIG, FAT, HOMEMADE CHIPS!!!!!!!!!

 YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM!


----------



## scarletwoman (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scarletwoman _
> *The Amazon Cafe on Holloway road opposite the cinema and up a bit. Lovely in there, Free newspapers, family atmosphere (run by  mother and daughter) and somtimes has a small art exhibit up on the walls. Local artists can sell through there. There is a tiny little garden out the back in the summer but it is cramped. If you going in gfor lunch you need to get there by 12 or there's no tables. *



Forgot to add, most of their food is homemade and they do BIG, FAT, HOMEMADE CHIPS!!!!!!!!!

 YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM!


----------



## TinyCrendon (Apr 16, 2003)

all your caffs so far are in the wrong bit of London. 

Adams Cafe - Askew Rd London W12 - very good indeed, also triffic Tunisian restaurant at night. 

Fat Boyz - Uxbridge Rd, opposite Swainson Rd, W3. Also opposite Somerfields. Great food, lots of banter, magazines etc...Watford fan.

Farinas, Leather Lane, EC1. Proper old cafe smack bang in town, really good. Waitress service.

Churchfield Cafe, Churchfield Rd, Acton W3. Another great cafe bit further into Acton.

Zippys - Goldhawk Rd W12. Very old but refurbished cafe. Very good (Turkish) coffee, scrambled eggs not so good. Galatassaray fans.


----------



## maximilian ping (Apr 16, 2003)

Sheperdess and Churchfield quality 

but best one in london by far is Pelucci on bethnal green road. 

beauty fry ups cooked by cockney italians, great crowded, can't move an inch, warm atmosphere, family run, waiters always giving it the large one with customers. plus amazing coffee and lunch stuff.

best thing tho is when they spot a traffic warden and tell all customers who run out and sit in their car for a bit. 

oh yeh, and its got a fish tank


----------



## dum dum (Apr 20, 2003)

Bassment Jo deserves a mention in the cafe guide Ed , lovely peeps nice food , vibes n all.


----------



## maes (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by adzp _
> *
> 
> Adams Cafe - Askew Rd London W12 - very good indeed, also triffic Tunisian restaurant at night.
> ...



Adams Cafe is my local (I live just off the Askew Road) and I can say that it does have gorgeous fry ups, perfect for weekend breakfasts, all for the princely sum of £3.20  The Tunisian food at night is really good, a little more expensive though.

I haven't been into Zippys, is that the one with the brown-boarded front that looks very retro, quite close to Shepherds bush green? If so I'll check it out when I can .


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dum dum _
> *Bassment Jo deserves a mention in the cafe guide Ed , lovely peeps nice food , vibes n all. *


 You'll have to give me a little more info than that! 
I need the address, what kind of food it serves and what's good about it...


----------



## vanityvehicle (Apr 22, 2003)

Can't believe no one's mentioned E Pellicci!

'Tis on Bethnal Green Road, just east of the junction with Vallance Road. It's run by an old Italian cockney family, and opened in about 1900, and the current capo di tutti capi (good call  ) is a 60-something bloke with a fine perm and a pencil moustache - he would have looked well dapper back in the day. The place is only about 20ft by 20ft square and you'll get crammed onto tables any which way, the walls are art deco wood-panelled and covered in photos of the Pelliccis with Babs Windsor, Patsy Palmer and other such east end slebs, and the food is good traditional home-cooked fare with a slightly Italian flavour. Atmosphere is fantastic, and they even have a bizarre aquarium with a vomiting Romanesque fountain in it.

Big up the Brick Lane Bagel Bake, and mention the fantastic apple strudels which are about 25p each. Also one of the few places in London you can get decent black bread. Evering bakery next door is, for the most part, not as good, but if there's a bit of a queue at the Bagel Bake their cream cheese and salad bagels are nicer to be honest.

Cafe 1001 is good, and despite its potential wankiness it just has a good atmosphere. And they do good pasteis de natas, which is pretty damn important I reckon.

Don't know much outside east London. There used to be a couple of wonderful places in Soho (some vegetarian restaurant right next to Liberty's springs to mind) but I think they're mostly closed down now.

edited to shrink Pellicci's


----------



## maximilian ping (Apr 22, 2003)

vv

i did mention pellicci a couple of posts above, but called it pellucci. but it's the best in london n'est pas?

ps. i've fallen in love with an aussie girl. damn


----------



## vanityvehicle (Apr 22, 2003)

Begosh Max, that you did.

Tis a great place, as I said.

Why you no call me back when I coming down to Melbourne?

BTW, I could be heading in the same direction re: Aussie girls. Or one of em.


----------



## gaufonze (Apr 28, 2003)

*The Red Cafe, Portobello Road.
* 
Well actually it's located just south of the West Way, 20 metres off Portobello in a square on Tavistock Road.

Red has only been open a few weeks but is definitely worth a visit.

Simple decor, nice coffee, friendly owner / staff.

Food is fairly simple - I just had a baguette of Turkish meatballs (yum yum yum!).  Veggie friend of mine said selection was acceptable, and good quality.

Gau


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 2, 2003)

The Astral, on the corner of Maunsell St and Rutherford St, SW1 (Just off Horseferry Rd).
Truly an excellent cafe. The pasta is home-made, as in _fresh pasta_ and the rest is honest-to-goodness caff grub. The steak pie is home-made, and sadly, not a patch on the Phoenix in Brixton (the best pastry I have ever tasted), but heaps better than mass-produced pies.
Deservedly well-loved by cabbies, and a very convenient distance from the Royal Oak (a Youngs pub) on Rutherford St.


----------



## lincm (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs Magpie _
> *The Astral, on the corner of Maunsell St and Rutherford St, SW1 (Just off Horseferry Rd).
> 
> *


* 

That's literally 20m from my front door, and in 2 yrs i've sadly never been in....that's first on my list for tomorrow morning then!!
Cheers for the recommendation*


----------



## Crazy_diamond (May 12, 2003)

*I'm surprised Cafe Cairo isn't listed*

Hello all 

I just had a quick look at the posts here and didn't see Cafe Cairo on Clapham / Brixton boarder listed, it is in Landor Rd (if you come out of Clapham North station; Landor Rd is on your right, there is a Pub on one corner and a shop on the other, unless you come out backwards then its on your left ) it is 5 minutes walk from the station.

It is an Egyptian coffee shop and is really cool, down stairs there is a room; very dark and loud music and upstairs at the back it is as if you are sitting in a very colourful tent 

Good food good drink and lots of chatty people. Give it a go!

<//////////////////////////////////////@ ~~~~~~~~~


Sorry: humungous image removed - Spud


----------



## Rua (May 14, 2003)

THE PREMISES
Music Studios & Cafe
201-205 Hackney Rd. London E2 8JL
TEL: 0207 729 7593
www.premises.demon.co.uk

This is my favourite cafe in London.  

Fabulous breakfasts, luscious bacon sarnies, free newspapers, cheerful staff and the chance of bumping or listening in to whichever band happens to be recording in the studio downstairs.  

The numerous signed photos on the walls also provide interesting reading if the daily news is just too much.

Funnily enough, I always remember it being sunny when I'm in there, even when I know I dashed in to get out of the rain.


----------



## blamblam (May 14, 2003)

Dolce's on Whitecross St, off Old St EC1 is cool. Nice staff, quick service when they're not too busy! and make the best ciabattas/panini/foccaccia etc. in central london


----------



## The Black Hand (May 21, 2003)

Got to add to what RUA said above - the Premises is one of my homes from home.


----------



## ats (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spud Murphy III _
> *Kings Cross: two good cafes have been lost here recently: the Railway (underneath St Pancras Station) and Bar Uno, formerly the Beehive, formerly the A1. The old lady, Maria, who ran it has now retired. *



Sorry to hear about the Beeehive going.  I used to know it well, as I lived round the corner from there one summer.  It was the kind of place where you could turn up after not having been in for years and they'd greet you immediately.

A lot of caffs I used to know have closed.  Are there fewer caffs around now than there used to be, or do they simply come and go, with new ones starting up as others close?


----------



## Spud Murphy III (May 28, 2003)

There are fewer caffs in London now than there used to be, especially in Central London.

I have a book called the 'Good Cafe Guide' published in 1981, which lists around 120 caffs in and around Central London. From a sample of around 40, I found that less than half still survive as independent concerns.

There was recent Euromonitor market research report published about this, quoted on the radio (thanks hatboy). They found that around 1 in 9 traditional-style caffs had closed for good in the UK over the last 5 years.

Competition has come from fast-food outlets, sandwich bars, and 'ready meals'. Changes in the nature of the workforce will have had an impact too. 

Caffs in city centre areas have also faced extortionate rent rises from commercial property landlords, who are often keen to force out the small family-run concern to make room for a corporate tenant, thereby increasing the value of their property portfolios.


----------



## jjf (May 29, 2003)

Two places: if it's still there, the wonderful "Cha Bar" in Bloomsbury, near Kings X end: the best Lond-indian teas and sandwiches ever!
And not strictly speaking a cafe but more of a sandwich place (you can see what I like ;-) is City Snacks, on Theobald's Road, Holborn. Watch out for the father & sons banter


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 2, 2003)

My fave smoke free cafes: 

Bean 'n' Cup Cafe
104 Camden High Street (NW1) tel 020 7267 7340
Very clean and friendly family run café 100% smoke free.  The smaller seating area at the entrance to the cafe is bright but rather formal and is often frequented by older Camden locals. There is a lovely much larger area to the rear of the café with massive comfy sofas that attracts a cosmopolitan, media savvy clientele.  The cafe serves excellent coffee, a range of soft drinks, herbal teas, sandwiches and nice cakes at reasonable prices.  

First Out
52 St Giles' High Street (WC2) tel 020 7240 8042
First Out has a non-smoking café upstairs and a smoky café downstairs.  Their welcoming and friendly staff serve wonderful veggie meals, cakes and drinks. Very community orientated and a great place for women on their own to meet without being hassled. 

Psychedelic Dream Temple
Stables Market, Chalk Farm Road
Camden Town (NW1)   tel 020 7267 5828
New Agey CD/record and bookshop in the heart of Camden Market.  Upstairs (no disabled access) is an exquisitely decorated 100% smoke free Middle Eastern style café serving organic smoothies, herbal teas, coffee and a selection of Arabic teas (beautifully served in traditional silver pots and gold decorated glasses) as well as a range of vegan and veggie cakes and Middle Eastern pastries. The seating consists of sofas covered with oriental rugs and the tables are intricately carved in oriental style. The sofas near the window are the best, as from them you can enjoy the ambience of the cafe while watching the crowds pass by on the cobbled paving below. Music policy ambient / middle eastern / world music 11am- 4pm and then trance / acid trance after 4.  
7 days, 11am - 6.30pm. 

longer list of smoke free cafes availble on request.


----------



## ideocentric (Jun 3, 2003)

*High Barn. N5*

The Stingray Cafe in Highbury Barn 

It's called a cafe although the standards are much higher than I would consider a cafe to be. It has a very cosy and intimate atmosphere with candles lit in the evening.

Their food is mostly Italian ... With a limited but very tasty menu.  I particularly enjoyed the Spinach and Mushroom Risotto.
They also serve excellent coffees, fruit juice combinations and alcohol.

Although on our last visit Yossarian felt like jumping over the counter, grabbing the waitress by her apron and forcing her to change the music....Phil Collins 'Greatest Hits' was playing on a loop.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2003)

Best for Cheese and Mushroom omlette, chips and baked beans without a shadow of a doubt - Leo's Cafe on Stokie High St, the one opposite the end of Church St (altho the one near Dalston is good as well), once you've been spotted in their more than twice, they throw your tea in for free (don't tell 'em i told ya).

Best for fulsome veggie selection - Bodrum Cafe, Stokie High St, does 6 (SIX!!!!) set veggie breakfasts, plus Turkish brekkies and a wide variety of decent scran, newspapers, few types but if you go in the week, you can avoid them.

Best RIP cafe - Quality Cafe at the bottom of Wells Street, Homerton used to be superb grub and nice people but then we spotted a cockroach and stopped going.

Also worthy of mention are Rosa's Cafe on a road off Commercial St, towards Brick Lane at the North East side of Spitalfields market, good cheap food and good service and if you can't get a seat, there's another cafe 2 doors up, result


----------



## GushingRussian (Jun 6, 2003)

Raffles Cafe and Diner, Craven Road W2.
Possibly the cheapest in Bayswater (£2.80 for a full English). The food is good too.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 10, 2003)

Blue River Cafe King's Cross Northdown Street.

Clean friendly reasonably priced.

The real selling point is that if you are with people who like a drink then you can go and get a pint in the pub across the road and have your meal served in the boozer. 

Only open till about 5 pm and shut at weekends but if your in King's Cross on a weekday it's a place worth checking out.

It has tables outside for those wishing to enjoy the weather and watching the world go by.


----------



## Batfink (Jul 4, 2003)

Check out H's in Rotherhithe...anyone know it? It's on Moodkee St by the Albion boozer. You'd think there'd be weird happenings on Moodkee but there aint.
The owner (H obviously) looks like Gianluca Vialli and funnily enough used to be a Turkish professional footballer. The Grub is top drawer and massive portions..take a refibulator (or whatever those heart massge/exploders are bloody called).
It's like stepping back to 1968..everything in there is old but looked after. There's a bloke working there called Remi who once saw me coming out of the bookies and is convinced I'm a gambler. he has a Bobby Ball perm which he keeps under a hairnet to avoid tangling with the hash browns.
The slogan on the ouutside says "Where you know you've had a sandwich"..this is hilarious as H doesn't do sarnies. He fears the sarnie. grease only.

Another one is Kens Caff in Green Street Upton pk, right next to the beautiful West Ham United Boleyn ground. Pics of Bobby Moore, Billy Bonds et al..look down at yer bubble with envy. Carol does the shouting "Number 65, eggs, chips, bacon, 2 slices" and all that. You get a bingo ticket for that bit. Once saw David Essex in there which freaked me right out cos he used to go out with my Mum. AND NO - I haven't got curly bloody hair..


----------



## LDR (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Batfink _
> *Once saw David Essex in there which freaked me right out cos he used to go out with my Mum. AND NO - I haven't got curly bloody hair.. *



Are you sure Ringo is not your Father.


----------



## Batfink (Jul 4, 2003)

...you been watching that film haven't you..whatever it's called..Keef Moon was in it too. It's really funny when Essex is on the telly..my Mum goes red and really really stares at the screen and my Old Man gets the hump and starts looking over his paper for the remote.
This is nothing - my mate Simon is Ian"Lovejoy" McShane's cousin and Tony Adams chased me round school, held me down, and wrote c*** across my forehead. I've gone way off the thread here. Might start one up on this sort of vein.."Abuse you've taken at the hands of the famous".
Hopefully no-one will tell us about their troubles with Jimmy Saville.


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 7, 2003)

Govinda's vegetarian restaurant on Soho Street near Soho Square is a good cafe. They do a huge range of resonably priced vegetarian meals. The cafe is run by the Hare Krishnas.


----------



## Batfink (Jul 7, 2003)

Halcyon...

I agree..it is really good but do you remember when it used to be a lot better? Bit cheaper/larger portions..still can't complain as it's top notch still. There used to be another veggie Indian cafe round the corner from there called the Mandeer..Hanway St.. that was the best one in Central London I reckon.


----------



## scooter_uk (Jul 15, 2003)

Frank's Cafe, Commercial Road opposite Limehouse tube station(bit far out for most I know  )

2 great all rounders with 2 rounds of bread & butter & 4 cups of sweet tea about £7.50 - quality!

Also Benjy's on Earl's Court Road, nr. tube - big rave reviews in that Aussie mag and other sources but not nearly greasy enough!  Lovely Eastern Bloc girls working there and food cheap & good when I went in.....v. flirtly even when you got horrid hangover red eyes  

All good

Scoot


----------



## jhazard (Jul 15, 2003)

The Toads Mouth Too in Brockley Road, SE4.  

Beautiful cafe not long opened, they have local artists and photographers work on display for sale and a great garden area.  They have just been granted a booze license and I believe have live music on occassionally too.  Well worth a visit.  Oh and food and coffee too!


----------



## handy1 (Aug 3, 2003)

has anyone mentioned the copper kettle on or near liverpool st?
nice,clean,efficiently fast,looks like it aint changed since the sixties



                H


----------



## Slash (Aug 3, 2003)

I like Coffee @ Brick Lane, even if just for the fact that I once went in their on a Sunday morning and they were playing Warp records stuff...

Good for the obligatory soya-lattes as well.

</veganyuppiefuck>


----------



## Spud Murphy III (Aug 6, 2003)

Sounds like Brick Lane's well snookered.


----------



## Spud Murphy III (Aug 6, 2003)

jhazard: I have observed the Toad's Mouth Too, although have not been in. Those preferring more of a traditional cafe that serves hot food should go to the Central Cafe, on the other side of Brockley Road.


----------



## timebomb (Aug 7, 2003)

Does Sutton count as London? Well anyway, 'Peckish' is just off the High St and I used to think it was ace. It's always full anyway.


----------



## sir_roughdiamond (Aug 10, 2003)

Bar Bruno's in Wardour St - considering how all the other cafes around the old compton st area have gone all poncy its refreshing to find this place is still exactly the same as it was 20 odd years ago.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sir_roughdiamond _
> *Bar Bruno's in Wardour St - considering how all the other cafes around the old compton st area have gone all poncy its refreshing to find this place is still exactly the same as it was 20 odd years ago. *



It is where I learnt to eat spagetti, with just a fork, in the mid-eighties. Is it still run by the same family? I might have to take a trip down memory lane. 

Glad that some things remain the same.


----------



## sir_roughdiamond (Aug 10, 2003)

Bruno sold it last year to another italian chap from the same mould - some of his original staff have stayed on so its still pretty much the same as it ever was.


At the other end of the spectrum what about Sorrento cafe in West Norwood up near the woolworths? Another italian cafe run by a family who have only ever been involved in catering since coming to the Uk all those years ago...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Epona _
> *Best greasy spoon in London - Regency Cafe - corner of Regency Street and Page Street, SW1.
> 
> It's a proper old-style formica counters job with a nice atmosphere, great grub, and cheap - a huge plate of food and a mug of tea for around £4. *



i work around the corner from there now, it is a top quality spooner...

although i haven't been there for a week or so, it would be way too hot in there at the mo...


----------



## sir_roughdiamond (Aug 11, 2003)

Also - proper grease pit - Castle snack bar near opposite old fire station just off from Old St roundabout (next to some comprehensive school). Ripped stools, formica counters, italian geezer selling the best sausage sandwiches if you are into that sort of thing.

If you find yourself in more swanky part of town how about Sergio's in Eagle Place between Picadilly and Jermyn St just along from Fortnums? 
Or if you find yourself wandering around near Harrods you could always try Mimas/Knightsbridge Express which are on Knighstrbridge Green (an alley round the back of the old Harrods underground stores on the other side of the road from the main shop entrance). 


Apols if you aint into italian cafes - all my suggestions are places I got to know over the years from social visits etc




(btw has no one mentioned Manzi's Pie and mash in bermondsey yet? My mates really rate it but as a veggie it seemed pretty pointless me going there with them at lunchtime)


----------



## BEARBOT (Aug 31, 2003)

the amount of knowledge on this thread is phenomenal! thanks people! anyone want to do quick meet ups in the cafes? it might be a way to get me up to stoke new etc..i want to check out the veggie turkish breakfasts..more info on those please :0) 

my 2p....im always on the lookout for cheap VEGGIE food in the charing cross/tottenham court rd/holborn areas..!
i often find myself meeting freinds there and HUNGRY!
always go to the SAME places again and again..
doesnt have to be all veggie just some veggie options..!
i like places with BIG portions, ms bearbot needs strength to keep exploiting the benefits system/moaning about the world/and to try to erm "create" on......

the vegan chinese/thai buffet places (all u can eat for £5 before 5pm £6 after) on greek st and st martins lane have been mentioned..BEST VALUE if u are passin out from hunger.

on old compton st..MAOUZ falafel (just past paradiso fetish shop)
is good cos it is serve yrself salad bar and you can go up MANY times..get the basic falafel in pitta bread at £3 and stuff with salad/sauces..eat a bit repeat eat a bit repeat....coffee at 50p in there too!

ive not eaten much eles in the old compton area cos i fear the dreaded small portions! any ideas..?
havent been to pollo in awhile..heard they are giving stingy portions now   

in the holborn area do yrself a favour and try 
the airy sedate....
mary ward centre in queen sq WC1
this is a cheap veggie place run by italian people
in an adult education centre..open til about 8pm
only £3.50 for dish of the day pretty decent portions.
mary ward centre has all sorts of cheap, interesting courses worth checkin out esp if u are on benefits! u will pay a bomb for some of the yoga/tai chi they offer eleswhere....they do a huge range there..go pick up the booklet!


----------



## waterloowelshy (Sep 25, 2003)

The Coral cafe on Lower Marsh in Waterloo.

Its great for an all day fry up without the fat - really chilled and a place you can sit and read the papers to your hearts content for as long as you feel like - plus you can take your own wine in with you if you want to get pissed - though not sure how that would taste with a fry up!


----------



## Sunray (Oct 7, 2003)

*New entry*

There is this new cafe on Bethnal Green Rd nr Brick lane.  It sells Turkish pizza.  Its brand new and I think they were struggling to finish off the shop because its a little rough and ready in there but center piece is their real wood fired oven.  

All the pide's (think thats what they call them) are 4.50 eat in or 3.50 take away.  Had a take away the other day.

Rather LOVELY I must say. Highly recommended.

<goes off to get another>

Sunray


----------



## tOka (Oct 20, 2003)

> the amount of knowledge on this thread is phenomenal! thanks people! anyone want to do quick meet ups in the cafes? it might be a way to get me up to stoke new etc..i want to check out the veggie turkish breakfasts..more info on those please :0)



I can be found in "the new river cafe" stokey church st (green lanes end), most mornings weekdays, ('bout 8ish), I believe it is run by Turkish peeps (whatever nationality, they're very friendly), and they do Veg brekies.

Their (meat)sausages aint all that, but their special breakfast does the job on a cold morn


----------



## BEARBOT (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks for the specific info toka!
i live in south london but sometimes i stay over with freinds in stokey so....next time if i can rouse myself out of a warm bed i will definately check this place out


----------



## KnickerlessCage (Oct 29, 2003)

has anyone been to this well cheap cafe in streatham (forgotten what its called now) but its kinda near the wetherspoons on streatham high road.  well anyway its a family run business but the best thing about it is the price.  breakfasts cost 99p.  its a proper cafe, not a fast food type thing.  
for food amount and general yum factor i also recommend pete's cafe on brixton hill, so big up to someone who mentioned it earlier!!!


----------



## KnickerlessCage (Nov 6, 2003)

I know i've already mentioned 2 cafes but there is another fav of mine that i missed out.  has anyone been to the cafe st.germain, opp the bus stn in crystal palace?  it has pavement cafe seating.  well anyway they're food is superb and you also get v. large glasses of wine.  bit more pricey than the other 2 places i mentioned tho.


----------



## Aitch (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KnickerlessCage _
> *has anyone been to this well cheap cafe in streatham (forgotten what its called now) but its kinda near the wetherspoons on streatham high road.  well anyway its a family run business but the best thing about it is the price.  breakfasts cost 99p.  its a proper cafe, not a fast food type thing.
> for food amount and general yum factor i also recommend pete's cafe on brixton hill, so big up to someone who mentioned it earlier!!!  *



Yeah I've been there basic but good food.  I do believe I had 2 one after the other it had to be done given that they were so cheap  

How you doing by the way Knickerless cage?   I saw the photo from the firework night your'e looking swell


----------



## ScallyWag II (Nov 9, 2003)

I recently went to the S & M cafe, 4-6 Essex Road not far from Angel tube.  S & M meaning sausage and mash.  You get a large choice of sausages (veggie and meat ones), plus a choice of mash and gravys.  They also do pudding if you can manage one.  Cheap as well.  A big meal for around £5, plus they are licensed, so you can have beer or wine if you want.  Not sure if you can bring your own though.

£4 for all day breakfast not a good option though.  I don't eat this but I've seen cheaper in the West End.  But it's not bad for your tea!


----------



## jdaviescoates (Nov 18, 2003)

Haven't read through all 5 pages of recommendation, so these might have been mentioned before...

Candid Arts Cafe (Islington, behind Angel tube next to Electowerks - very nice atmosphere and good veg food (a little pricey though).  Could easily spend hours there reading the papers.  Good one for dates, so I hear.

Food for Thought (Covent Garden) - Excellent veg food, with great value large portions.  Always busy.  My mate is the head chef, so I often get to eat for free  (don't but tell the owner)

Cafe Kick (Exmouth Market) - because the staff treat customers like friends, the bottled beer is only £1.50 4-7pm daily, they have table football (which I like), and it's on one of my favourite streets.

Peace,

Josef.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2003)

Nicky's cafe, well street, near the junction of mare street in hackney, run by a football mad greek fellah, does it basic, and does the basics well...good fyr ups, nice sarnies and an exellent cup of tea....i'm working close by now so i often have my lunch there...


----------



## XerxesVargas (Dec 2, 2003)

Theres an excellent one in Finsbury Park. Its on Crouch Hill, just up past the Old Dairy, on the same side. I cant remember its name, but its just 3 or 4 doors past the Dairy. Great fry up, not too greasy and fantastic bubble.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 9, 2003)

Not really a cafe, although it has a small seating area, but Aunties Bakery in Green Street (off Upton Park tube) does fantastic salt fish rotis and coco breads and some pretty good spicy chicken wings and fish. just opposite Green Street market which is well worth a brouse


----------



## Biscuit Tin (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chieftain _
> *The Mess Cafe in Amhurst road Hackney is the best cafe in Hackney by miles, really nice grub with chilled music and free papers to boot. *



I agree, and it's not too pricey either.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 16, 2004)

Buzz sw9 said:
			
		

> I haven't been here yet but as St Agnes Place seems to be in the news I thought I'd post this,
> 
> Cut from their site:
> 
> ...


errr...don't you think some idea of broad london vicinity might possibly enhance this post?


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 20, 2004)

Buzz sw9 said:
			
		

> Well as St Agnes was all over the boards at the time and I'd guess most people who were interested and able to attend would know where St Agnes is, and yes it is an oversight not to have added the web address.
> 
> But as the event in my post was 3 months ago, I'm surprised you have mentioned it now; but as you have let me take this opportunity to tell you that this is their website address, http://www.stagnesplace.org/index.php and also point you in the direction of this thread; http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=64908
> 
> ...



cheers Buzz, all v useful and enlightening, I stand updated  Kennington a trek for me, but may well toddle on down soon.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 22, 2004)

Had a quick scroll through thread.

   Also the Jasmine Cafe in Castlehaven Rd NW1(near the market).A cafe run by a nice Thai family.They used to be in Greek st in Soho but could not afford the rent anymore.For reasons outlined by Spud Murphy 111 earlier.

  They are cheap and do normal cafe food as well as Thai food.They are friendly-well he is his wife is quiet and stays in the background.Its worth a visit.

  I believe he told me they are open on weekends now as well.

  My other usual is "Brunos"  in Soho on the corner of Wardour st and Peter st.Under new owners but still Italian.One of the few cafes in Soho not turned into a Pret a Mange.

  Ive got a few more but need to check their addresses.

  Are any of these posts listed up on U75 guide now?


----------



## nosos (Mar 14, 2004)

Cafe Plaka in Kings Cross is rather lovely albeit expensive. Mediteranian Cafe in Russel Square is nice and is relatively cheap. Brie and Tomato baguette for £2.


----------



## salaryman (Apr 9, 2004)

Some West End delights...

Epocha, St. Martin's Lane.  Bloody marvellous coffee.

Apostrophe in St. Christopher's Place.  Expensive but lovely.

Others...

Cafe Delancey, Camden.  

There's also a brilliant place, the name of which I can't remember, behind Angel tube on the minging Torrens Street.  You go up some dodgy looking stairs into a "nu-boho" hangout with excellent coffee.


----------



## Tegrov3 (May 24, 2004)

Checked out the 99p breakfast in Streatham once when I was realy skint ...have to say it wasn't up to much.
There's a wicked caff oposite SouthBank Uni on Wandsworth Rd...cant remember the name but it's Spanish run and does the best Fry-up and Mushrooms in South London..
...There's also a good'un in westminster, next to the fire station...looks a bit poncey but you get a huge good quality full english for about 3.50.

Shit...I'm feeling hungry.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 3, 2004)

Gramsci said:
			
		

> Had a quick scroll through thread.
> 
> Also the Jasmine Cafe in Castlehaven Rd NW1(near the market).A cafe run by a nice Thai family.They used to be in Greek st in Soho but could not afford the rent anymore.For reasons outlined by Spud Murphy 111 earlier.
> 
> They are cheap and do normal cafe food as well as Thai food.They are friendly-well he is his wife is quiet and stays in the background.Its worth a visit.



Yes, it's lovely there. I think they do the best coffe in London... am there most every Saturday.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 3, 2004)

tOka said:
			
		

> I can be found in "the new river cafe" stokey church st (green lanes end), most mornings weekdays, ('bout 8ish), I believe it is run by Turkish peeps (whatever nationality, they're very friendly), and they do Veg brekies.
> 
> Their (meat)sausages aint all that, but their special breakfast does the job on a cold morn



toka our paths must have met, new river caff is top, just round the corner from me! I'm in there mostly on weekends normally number 2 for me with the bubble and squeak....
 

top caff and the service is very good, efficient and friendly


----------



## Trojan Warrior (Jun 9, 2004)

I'd like to recommened two cafes, one named NECO'S at Bethnal Green just outside the tube station because if you ever ask for a mixed grill be it meat or the alternative veggie mixed grill they ask you if it's your birthday due to the size of it when it comes to your table (you'd need two of you to complete it and still need a doggie bag)

The second is the cafe on Finsbury Park, friendly staff, good value for money, great place to use in the summer months, plenty of space for the children to play in and a great boating lake.


Trojan


----------



## charlie mowbray (Jul 23, 2004)

Both the Copper Grill and the Piccolo in Liverpool Street closed last month- due to "redevelopment"   And when I walked past the Tea Rooms off New Oxford Street the interior was gutted- looks like they too have bitten the dust!   It also seems that the New Piccadilly is not long for this world! Also a couple of fine old caffs by Clerkenwell Green have vanished.
These cafes , mostly run by Italian families and with wonderful decor from the 50s and 60s are a doomed species. They were part of what made London, London and like the Routemasters, they are vanishing. Instead we have Costa Packets, Cafe Republics, and all the other soulless chains wherever we look. I walked down the Tottenham Court Road from the top at Warren Street Station as far as Centre Point the other day and not a family-run caff could I find


----------



## charlie mowbray (Jul 23, 2004)

Not to mention the recent deaths of the Rendez-Vous (Maddox Street) Parma (Seymour Place) Euro Snack Bar (Piccadilly) Shame there's not a face "Smilie" with tears running out of its eyes!!!!


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 4, 2004)

dunno if this one's already been done, but - I recommend - thoroughly - the People's Choice caff in Clerkenwell. cheap, tasty stews, curry, chili etc, good sarnies, pleasant staff and f-ing good value considering it's clerkenwell. you'll find it in Aldersgate St. 20 yards down from the x-rds of Old St and Clerkenwell rd


----------



## Biscuit Tin (Aug 7, 2004)

Trojan Warrior said:
			
		

> I'd like to recommened two cafes, one named NECO'S at Bethnal Green just outside the tube station because if you ever ask for a mixed grill be it meat or the alternative veggie mixed grill they ask you if it's your birthday due to the size of it when it comes to your table (you'd need two of you to complete it and still need a doggie bag)
> 
> The second is the cafe on Finsbury Park, friendly staff, good value for money, great place to use in the summer months, plenty of space for the children to play in and a great boating lake.
> 
> ...



Don't know the Bethnal Green cafe but agree with what you say about the Finsbury Park cafe.


----------



## stillill (Aug 27, 2004)

SimSim on Blackstock Road, Finsbury Park. Lovely bacon.


----------



## richtea (Sep 4, 2004)

the spring cafe on stroud green road (n4, 2 mins up from finsbury park tube) is a fab little greasy spoon cafe, always v.friendly, nice and cheap too. and dino's grill on commercial street (e1) is ace - big menu, great food. you can't go wrong with wood panel effect wallpaper IMO


----------



## Roxy641 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Cafe in London*

Candid Cafe (near Angel tube station) and it's above the Candid arts
centre.

Roxy641   

P.S. This is my FIRST EVER POST.  This site was recommanded to me by a guy in London.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 3, 2004)

Maggies Cafe in Lewisham Road, Lewisham (right by the railway bridge).

Fast, friendly service. One woman (Maggie?) constantly going round filling up customers cups with tea and coffee. Watch out, they sometimes play jokes on you too! Is also a restaurant.


----------



## geeta (Oct 25, 2004)

The Van Gogh cafe on Brixton rd,the Oval end is good. It does good veggie and meat stuff and fair trade teas and coffee.


----------



## TeeJay (Oct 29, 2004)

If you are up in town and can't afford Covent Garden prices then why not pop over to the LSE (Houghton Street/Portugal Street/Clare Market/and various surrounding streets - it is basically the whole corner where the south end of Kingsway meets the Aldwych). Nearest tubes are Holborn to the north, Temple to the south, Covent Garden to the west and Chancery Lane to the north east - all roughtly equidistant.

There are a whole bunch of cafés and bars there but I would recommend two in particular:

*Wight's Bar*
Very good quality and cheap 'greasy spoon' - only has a few seats (at the back) since it mostly does take-away sandwiches so you will probably have to share your table but you can get a mixed grill (all day breakfast thingy) for £3.50 Address: Houghton Street (few yards up on the left as you walk up from Aldwych).       

*Café Pepe*
Has great fairtraded coffee and other organic/fairtraded food at very cheap prices - about 75p if I remember for a standard coffee, and maybe 85p for fairtrade. You can sit in there for hours and hours nursing one cup of coffee without anyone batting an eyelid - great place to read a newspaper. Incidentally the LSE student union shop (Houghton Street again - on the right as you walk up from Aldwych) will sell you a copy of The Guardian for 20p (the student discount price - no student ID needed). Café Pepe Address: 3rd floor of Clement House, Aldwych - a few doors west of the Royal Courts of Justice.

The only caveat about these places is that lunchtime is *very* busy when all the students go for lunch.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 3, 2004)

Cafe Delight by Clapham North tube - I started going there in '96 and drop in whenever I'm passing by. Number 3 with tea and Extra Mushrooms. 

Just the basics.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 15, 2004)

Two killer South Lonodon cafes for you:

That veggie cafe on Clapham Common called Cicero's, aka Café on the Common.
 In summer you can sit outside, but its very cosy in winter- really good veggie food, badass soup, good salads, nice staff...then after you can have a stroll round the duck pond, or a quick go on the half-pipe (yeah right).

Second, is a secret little cafe in Burgess Park: "CHUMLEIGH GARDENS CAFE", kind of near the start of the Aylesbury estate. Find all the groundsman buildings and gardens and walk in. Last door on the right is a public cafe. Pretty good food and drink, but what make this special is that it has its own beautiful garden (heaven in the summer) with blue tiled Islamic-style fountain, and nicely placed benches and tables all in their own little corners, under the shade of vines and trees and what-nots. The wardens have grown a special African and Caribbean Garden also.
 At lunch time its full of healthworkers form the nearby medical centre, but other than then you can get the place to yourself. They now do jazz on sundays 1-3pm!


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 22, 2004)

pooka said:
			
		

> Barbican Grill, Whitecross Street, near the Barbican.


or-indeed-in its' REAL location, Aldersgate St. whitecross is approx 4 streets down


----------



## Sparkle84 (Nov 26, 2004)

Plum Café on Munster Road, Fulham. They have the best cream chesse + jam bagels. Oh and hot chocolate!

Bus 14 should take you there...


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 6, 2004)

scarletwoman said:
			
		

> The Amazon Cafe on Holloway road opposite the cinema and up a bit. Lovely in there, Free newspapers, family atmosphere (run by  mother and daughter) and somtimes has a small art exhibit up on the walls. Local artists can sell through there. There is a tiny little garden out the back in the summer but it is cramped. If you going in gfor lunch you need to get there by 12 or there's no tables.



Round the corner from the Amazon on Hercules Street are two really good cafes, both run by Italians. There's Manolis, which do the best fried eggs ever and the Hercules. I tend to go to the Hercules more as they have a huge menu, with a big list of specials that they change regularly. They do a lot of italian stuff (natch), but cater for all tastes. They have loads of different breakfast combinations and do a good bubble. 

They also do good puddings, some of which are less than a pound.

Oh and it's licensed. I haven't had a beer in there for a while but i think it's about £1.40 a pint (for Fosters/Heiniken type stuff)


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 16, 2004)

agricola said:
			
		

> theres a boss one in lansdowne drive e8 whose name escapes me though.... has loads of old theatre adverts in it



The Fields Cafe, I think it's called.  I used to live very near it, very friendly place and superb scrambled eggs on toast   

Oh, and hello all btw - I've been lurking for a while here, but I guess this is my first 'proper' post


----------



## Maggot (Jan 15, 2005)

niksativa said:
			
		

> but its very cosy in winter- really good veggie food, badass soup,


 Sounds like a euphemism for diarrhea


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2005)

i think this has been mentioned before on this thread, but i'll mention it again anyway, i popped into the amhurst cafe on amhurst road in hackney, today, never been there before, it's a cracking cafe....top notch, will definitely be using that one again


----------



## Pot-Bellied Pig (Feb 22, 2005)

Whats' the one in Smithfields Meat Market where the breakfast plates are like the size of dustbin lids, and so are the fry ups  and you can get a pint at 6am with it...used to go there years ago when I was young and doing nights and getting pissed in the early morning was fun. Alas too old now.


----------



## Kab (Feb 22, 2005)

*New London Cafe with a difference*

CAFE VOM is a new internet cafe down Aldgate east, opposite the art gallery near brick lane. They do lukewarm foods, curled-crust stale sandwiches and not to mention top notch Lavattia coffee, which I noticed were made in an impressive Wanker machine.

What strike’s you the most is the layout of the whole place, with poor quality faux leather seats and tables reminisces of the vibe from the TV series 'Steptoe & Son', but not as clean. The prices are low ranging from £1.65 for a Mocha to 75p for earl grey. With a 42 millimetre Plastic screen (I think) on top of the bar, it’s the best place to pose with a Hot chocolate. With more seats and computers downstairs, me and my mates have made it our new meeting point. It's my top recommendation, because I am devoid of taste and discernment, as well as a spellchecker.


----------



## lintin (Feb 25, 2005)

Cant say I rate the London Cafe in Wood Green! Yeah its ok i suppose but nothing to write home about. A bit of imagination and it could be  agreat place. Unlike Crouch End up the road Wood Green doesnt really have any great caffs. 
Anyone been to Bewleys in Dublin - its now closed down - for good! ..there is a campaign to reopen ..

www.savebewleys.com


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/4325735.stm


Café listed by English Heritage


----------



## charlie mowbray (Mar 10, 2005)

Kab said:
			
		

> Spamming my soon-to-fail business venture


Is there a W.C. Handy? Cos I need to puke!


----------



## charlie mowbray (Mar 10, 2005)

And meanwhile the vandalism of the classic cafes goes on. Centrale shut, and the Cappuccetto gutted of its Swiss chalet style booth  s!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Mar 25, 2005)

lintin said:
			
		

> Anyone been to Bewleys in Dublin - its now closed down - for good! ..there is a campaign to reopen ..
> 
> www.savebewleys.com


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 25, 2005)

Kab said:
			
		

> The prices are low ranging from £1.65 for a Mocha to 75p for earl grey.


I call that bloody expensive, meself...and what is Lavattia coffee? Sounds like a counterfeit version of Lavazza....reminded me of a bottle of pirated perfume I saw once called Channel No4.....in fact your post looks suspiciously like spam to me....prepare for a bit of post-doctoring <rubs hands with glee!>


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I call that bloody expensive, meself...and what is Lavattia coffee? Sounds like a counterfeit version of Lavazza....reminded me of a bottle of pirated perfume I saw once called Channel No4.....in fact your post looks suspiciously like spam to me....prepare for a bit of post-doctoring <rubs hands with glee!>



one post, recommends a cafe, leaves...i agree with you mrs m


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 25, 2005)

I had such fun altering the original post though....my favourite mod's perk....


----------



## verdigris (Mar 30, 2005)

Pot-Bellied Pig said:
			
		

> Whats' the one in Smithfields Meat Market where the breakfast plates are like the size of dustbin lids, and so are the fry ups  and you can get a pint at 6am with it...used to go there years ago when I was young and doing nights and getting pissed in the early morning was fun. Alas too old now.


Fox & Anchor? Along Charterhouse Street. Went there once at 7 am for breakfast with a friend when we were both experiencing meat cravings. Ordered one breakfast to share since there was two of everything (two eggs, two sausages, etc.) and we aren't huge morning eaters. Waitress pointedly asked if we didn't want another breakfast, so we got two teas to appease her. When we asked for an extra set of cutlery, the waitress pursed her lips and asked if we wanted an extra plate too - why not, so we said yes. When she brought the plate she said disapprovingly 'We don't normally do this, you know'. Even the meat market workers looked like they were in fear of her.


----------



## charlie mowbray (Mar 31, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

>


Bloody hell! is nothing sacred? (re. Bewlays)


----------



## charlie mowbray (Mar 31, 2005)

Discovered a great new cafe called Franks on the Southwark Road- black and white vitrolite etc. Anybody else been there?
Went to Zippy's Grill on the Goldhawk Road at weekend. What a fine establishment. A rare specimen of the American diner style burger bar meets old time cafe (and you can get booze too including Turkish raki) the diner style lunch counter with round stools covered in red leatherette are great as are the booths also clad in red leatherette. And on top of this a motherly waitress. Across from here the very fine Harris' Cafe Rest (dig the typography)  Also good typography on the Ritz Restaurant just down from here - now Greek Cypriot food ( you can get that rare thing- the Cypriot firewater zivania here) and the pistachio green Patio restaurant selling great Polish food at knockdown prices


----------



## tantris (Mar 31, 2005)

Pot-Bellied Pig said:
			
		

> Whats' the one in Smithfields Meat Market where the breakfast plates are like the size of dustbin lids,



Ferrari's.


----------



## STFC (May 10, 2005)

I visited the New Piccadilly Cafe (as featured in the U75 London Cafe Guide)at the weekend, and I have to say it was absolutely superb. It was like stepping back in time, with efficient and friendly service from uniformed waiters, and all the original decor. We had cod chips and peas, bread and butter, sausage and mash, two cups of tea and two cups of coffee all for £12, hidden away in a back street in the heart of tourist land. Quality.


----------



## agata (May 10, 2005)

The best Cafe - East London:

coffee@158  - Brick Lane

Cafe@Brick Lane

Beautiful coffee


----------



## charlie mowbray (May 10, 2005)

The fuck it is- if you're a Hoxton Twat mebbe!


----------



## Batboy (Jun 22, 2005)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Not exactly a cafe but no guide is complete without a mention of the Brick Lane Bagel shop. Delicious proper bagels the most expensive is smoked salmon (loads of) + cream cheese at £1.90. A cheese bagel is only 30p. A dozen to take away costs £1.44.
> 
> There are loads of yummy cakes including proper apple strudel and other breads and buns all very cheap.
> 
> The Jewish have the best food in the world imo




It may be an institution, but they're shit; the beigels might be ok (Stodgyish), but the fillings are vomitable especially the cheese cum plastic toilet paper.

I have to say that despite the abundance of eating places in London, the food quality is still short of the mark, I have places that I go to, but few that I could really rave about especially on the cheaper end. Any way here are a few of my selections.

Greasey Joe -would have to be the workers cafe at the top end of Church st Stoke Newington (Opp Clissold park) Their coffee aint too bad.

Take the kids to the Porchetta in upper st for Pizza/pasta Cheapish consistent (massive pizzas/portions) and the staff are great with the kids.

Go the Viet Hoa off Kingsland high Rd for Vietnamese

Gallipolli for a cheap Turkish mezze  
(Mezze for two to share with bottle of plonk is about £18.00)

The usual gastro pubs (all seem the same to me but food ok)

Organic cafe in Dray walk (Off Brick lane) pricey but food/salads are good.

Best food I have is at home - my other half is a genius in the kitchen.

Edited to add  a Cuban coffee/sandwich bar just opened opp Clapton pond called Havana, Coffee is brill -nice'n strong ( (And BTW/ IMO Coffee@bricklane is very average) Sandwiches are okayish.

Other coffee shop; Tinderbox in Upper St Islington (A bit poncy/expensive but coffee is good and consistent) Sandwiches are crap, cakes are ok.

Or of course a decent coffee is also on offer at the mobile coffee van across the street.

Generally coffee in London is a real disappointment, Starbucks has five shit bucket of milk-froth shops in upper st I fucking hate 'em.


----------



## Batboy (Jun 22, 2005)

jdaviescoates said:
			
		

> Haven't read through all 5 pages of recommendation, so these might have been mentioned before...
> 
> Candid Arts Cafe (Islington, behind Angel tube next to Electowerks - very nice atmosphere and good veg food (a little pricey though).  Could easily spend hours there reading the papers.  Good one for dates, so I hear.
> 
> ...




i'd second those recommendations, haven't been to 'Food for Thought' though for ages always found that you were under pressure to eat your grub and get the fuck out -not a place to linger.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2005)

Peppertons in Selhurst is a hidden gem and I love the place. The food is fabby - vegetarian and vegan - and the atmosphere is relaxed and friendly. It's address is 25 Selhurst Road, London, se25 5pp. Telephone: 02086834462.

It sells home made cakes and organic beer and wine, as well as wonderful and unusual meals, has a garden out the back, and doubles as an art gallery.

I can't recommend it enough.  Because of where it is, it rarely gets busy (except when there is a private viewing, as there was recently, as part of the Make Poverty History programme).

Okay, I think I have raved enough for now. Hope some of you will try it!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Jul 15, 2005)

Batboy said:
			
		

> Generally coffee in London is a real disappointment, Starbucks has five shit bucket of milk-froth shops in upper st I fucking hate 'em.



the best coffee in london is on the Old Kent Road. try the 2 North african coffee shop (opposite each other) near the post office. proper coffee, that is.


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 18, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm about to post up a short guide to the best cafes in London, in the style of the Brixton cafe guide.
> 
> I'd really appreciate your help on this, so if you've got any cafe gems to share, please post up its name, address, (if poss) phone number  and a short paragraph describing what's so darn good about it.



Lebonese cafe in Queensway, genuinely friendly welcome fresh well made food at a good price.


----------



## java1200 (Jul 28, 2005)

Jack's Cafe, Salisbury Road, NW6. Nearest tube: Queen's Park.

£4.95 for their "double." 2 sausages, 2 bacon, 2 eggs, chips or two hash browns, beans, mushrooms, tomato and two slices of toast. Plus all the tea you can drink.

They do other stuff too, but I've only ever been in for a fry-up. It is quite small though, so it can get mobbed at the weekend.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 31, 2005)

Batboy said:
			
		

> Take the kids to the Porchetta in upper st for Pizza/pasta Cheapish consistent (massive pizzas/portions) and the staff are great with the kids.



Or go to the original one on Stroud Green Road in Finsbury Park. Great for birthdays- they bash trays over your head and throw pizza dough at you  

Cheap, good food, huge portions, lively atmos, great (mostly Italian) waiting staff and less minimal looking than the one on Upper Street.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2005)

Batboy said:
			
		

> Take the kids to the Porchetta in upper st for Pizza/pasta Cheapish consistent (massive pizzas/portions) and the staff are great with the kids.
> 
> Go the Viet Hoa off Kingsland high Rd for Vietnamese
> 
> ...



we move in the same sort of circles batboy, gallipolli is a real winner, friendly staff, great turkish meals, viet hoa also an excellent cafe, the porchetta in finsbury park is better (as has been said), that mobile van is great, lovely bloke runs it, 

and i have passed by that havana loads of times, i'll check it out now


----------



## java1200 (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah, I'd say the Finsbury Park Porchetta is miles better than the one on Upper Street; it's much bigger, and has a much nicer atmosphere in my opinion. The decor in the Upper Street branch is a bit cold imo.

L'Artista, which has branches in Golders Green and Hendon, is another favourite  of mine.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2005)

The Queen's Head on Black Prince Road (the end closest to the river at the far end of the council estate). It looks like a pub and in some ways it is, sort of. They do Karaoke in the evenings but during the day it's a caff. It's sort of like a little French cafe/bar except the food is standard London caff stuff, but they have a licence for alcohol. Anyway, I had a sausage sandwich and a beer. Very good and really lovely bread, great fresh doorsteps of it, a crusty bloomer from the look of my sarnie, with a really good crunchy crust. Best bread in a caff I've had for a long time. Good value too. My companion had a bacon and salad sarnie, I had a sausage sarnie and we had half a pint of beer each. £6.20p for the two of us. Not bad for a caff so close to the centre of London. Extra bonus for who like that sort of thing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is that lots of firemen eat in there 

btw They're on a two week annual holiday at the moment.


----------



## Echo Base (Aug 25, 2005)

Its not London, but FWIW, the best cafe in Essex is the Rose Cafe in Chelmsford on the old A12. Orange seats and white plastic table, and a gut-buster fry up and tea for £6. Its always RAMMED full of builders and truck drivers, which is always a good indication of QUALITY in such an establishment.
01245 496788 is the number - give em a go if youre up this way!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 29, 2005)

*A. Gambardella, Vanbrugh Park, Blackheath*

This is one of those lovely cafes which looks like it hasn't changed for over 40 years. It has old formica table and two separate sections one smoking, one non.  Good food, good coffee and friendly service.


----------



## charlie mowbray (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes, I really recommend this cafe, too! It's wonderful!! Vitrolite AND formica!


----------



## marwood (Oct 23, 2005)

*I can't believe..................*

Nobody has mentioned the New Picadilly Cafe!

Denman Street's finest - formica and Italian food at its best. Its even been in Time Out


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 23, 2005)

The market cafe on whitecross street used to be great when I went there about 7 years ago (£3 for a big plate of food), but I walked past there on friday, and they've changed the insides completely.  I didn't walk in there (went to the chippie instead).  Barbican Grill looked pretty good, and there was an indian food van that smelt gorgeous.  Will be investigating that road over the next few months


----------



## chio (Oct 23, 2005)

marwood said:
			
		

> Nobody has mentioned the New Picadilly Cafe!



Except this site's editor! 

http://www.urban75.org/london/piccadilly.html


----------



## Cotch (Oct 23, 2005)

Went to a place called the Chelsea Bun Diner; pretty damn good and they serve breakfast until 6pm!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 20, 2005)

The Famous Walworth Road Cafe in (guess it  ) had its owners retire after 27 years recently, it's now reopening as a Subway!!


----------



## huckster6 (Dec 9, 2005)

*cafe guide*

2 places-----
(1) Indian Vegetarian restaurant, Chapel Street Market, Islington....all you can eat £2.95. Menu doesn't vary much. Not gourmet quality, but good nutritious grub. Highly recommended.
(2) ICO, Goodge Street W1. Lovely Pizza from £3.00. Salads, pasta, sandwiches half price after 4pm. Brilliant place, very pretty female staff who work very hard. Highly recommended. 
check'emout.


----------



## charlie mowbray (Dec 12, 2005)

Not a caff though, is it?


----------



## Dj TAB (Apr 23, 2006)

Cafe house in walworth road is alright, nice and clean anyway and always quite busy so they must be doing something right.

You must try the regency cafe in page street over off horseferry road, sometimes frequented by rick stein, and does a great breakfast....


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 25, 2006)

I would like to recommend the Pop Inn Cafe at the Blue, Bermondsey. 4 quid gets you a choice of Welsh, Scottish,Irish or English breakfasts. I opted for the Irish it came with white pudding which I'd never had before


----------



## Geoffers (May 16, 2006)

I prefer my cafes to concentrate on coffee; coffee and maybe cake.

I was also looking for an analogue of pubs - in terms of opening hours - for tee-totallers like me. It's difficult when so many cafes close at 6, or - for some of the cuter tea rooms - 5, as if 'going out for a drink in the evenings' is something unheard of!

That's why I like...

Coffee, Cake and Kink
61 Endell Street, Covent Garden, London WC2
Phone. 7419 2996

They brew their coffee in cafetieres so the beans (which you can smell and choose) are given space and time to infuse properly, and there's no massive chrome barrier of an espresso machine that staff can bash around at with coffee-tipped hammers.

The cake is nice, juicy and varied, and it's open late: until 8pm Sundays and weekdays; 11pm Fridays and Saturdays. Perfect!


----------



## rennie (May 16, 2006)

Geoffers said:
			
		

> Coffee, Cake and Kink



I love that place! the coffee is great... there's now added seating in the basement.


----------



## Reno (May 16, 2006)

I like this one in Finchley Road:






Great cakes and it has one of those interiors which haven't changed since the 60's.


----------



## Roxy641 (May 27, 2006)

*Piccadilly Cafe*

I love that cafe too. 

Roxy641




			
				chio said:
			
		

> Except this site's editor!
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/london/piccadilly.html


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jun 13, 2006)

Batboy said:
			
		

> It may be an institution, but they're shit; the beigels might be ok (Stodgyish), but the fillings are vomitable especially the cheese cum plastic toilet paper.



And why does every pr1ck go to the one nearest Bethnal Green Rd when the one two doors down has no queue and is identical? Because they read it in _Time Out_, that's why.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Here's my nomination: Cafe 104, 104 Tanners Lane, Barkingside. (next door to Sainsbury's) We eat there alot and it's always packed out, but the service is excelllent as is the food. Never had a bad meal there. Lovely coffee as well. Very reasonably priced.


----------



## luba (Jul 14, 2006)

*The Gresham Cafe*

Found a gem of a cafe right on my doorstep,The Gresham Cafe,338 Coldharbour Lane.Loads of traditional breakfasts to choose from(under £4 iirc)and you get a proper cuppa and lovely crusty bread thrown in  .Looks small from the outside but once in there its like the tardis,huge seating at the rear and seating in the garden.I opted for a roast as they have such a wide selection and i was not dissappointed,it was pucker.The atmosphere was welcoming as is the friendly staff


----------



## squeegee (Aug 1, 2006)

*Mario's Cafe, Kentish Town*

I'd like to nominate the legendary Mario's Cafe, 4 Kelly Street, Kentish Town. It's run by a London Italian, Mario, who is famous for his chatty persona. 

His mum does the Italian food, the cappuccino's great and the rest of the food is standard fry-up fare.

But this is the cafe that had St Etienne using the name for one of their songs. At one time many of the Camden indie bands like Primal Scream used to pop in. Beth Orton was a regular at one time and Urban favourite Rob Newman occasionally pops in to say hi.

Saturday mornings are usually good for conversation. It's one of those cafes where strangers strike up conversation and anything is up for discussion. A bit like Urban  

Check it out if you're ever in the Camden area.

Squeegee


----------



## Xanadu (Aug 1, 2006)

Batboy said:
			
		

> It may be an institution, but they're shit; the beigels might be ok (Stodgyish), but the fillings are vomitable especially the cheese cum plastic toilet paper.




eh??!!

Did you try their salt beef and mustard one???!!!


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 1, 2006)

I nominate Picho's, on Woolwich New Road, just off Beresford Square in Woolwich.  Superbly old-fashioned, smoky greasy spoon.  Does a superb breakfast for about three quid.  A fine hangover cure.  

The Valley Cafe, on Charlton Church Lane, is pretty good too.


----------



## Red Faction (Aug 19, 2006)

in whitechapel- star cafe
opposite A+E, on the aldgate side of the macdonalds
everything you'd want from a cafe including awesome milkshakes

in barbican- the smithfield cafe
open all night and morning- so after a heavy night of drinking/clubbing theres always a baconburger waiting

popping in for lunch etc during the day
they make anything you want
had the best sandwich in the world there a couple of weeks back
a double decked sandwich
sausage sandwich on the bottom 
with a lovely BLT on the top


----------



## CA9I (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for starting this thread. I hope to try out many of the cafes mentioned here.

I like real 'cafes' not bistros pretending to be cafes but I'd more or less given up on london cafes. 

When I ask for 'bubble & squeek' I get a "Huh!" or some horrible soupy slop with uncooked cabbage.

If I ask for real coffee I get charged a £1+ and get Nescafe. If I say "what's that" I'm told "real coffee, nescafe".


----------



## art of fact (Sep 29, 2006)

peilucci's on bethnal green road good old italian greasy spoon with some decent bubble and tasy fuckin bacon cooked just right... the staff are a delight aswell.. get some right character poppin in


----------



## Janh (Oct 28, 2006)

*Classic cafe recommendations*

Three I like are all classic caffs:

Mary's cafe 83 Camberwell Rd SE5. The best tasting workers tea I have ever had, worth the journey just for her tea and warm hospitality.

Beppe's cafe cor. West Smithfield & Hosier Lane EC1 opp St Barts and Smithfield market. Good for most stuff but being an Italian place try the ciabatta's and canneloni. Steak pie, mash, gravy and beans is excellent. Framed pics and memorabilia a nice touch.

Golden Fish Farringdon Road, EC1. Fish and chip heaven near Mount Pleasant Post Office. Good cheap food and authentic classic cafe style.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2006)

*Regency Café, Regency Street, Pimlico*







A proper trad caff - nice old decor and friendly staff. Frequentes by many cabbies but also media types and featured in the film Layer Cake


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2006)

http://russelldavies.typepad.com/ateaandathink/2004/06/regency_cafe_17.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh, I see it's already been mentioned a few times


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 31, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> And why does every pr1ck go to the one nearest Bethnal Green Rd when the one two doors down has no queue and is identical? Because they read it in _Time Out_, that's why.


i dunno i just go to whichever has less queue. the beigels are Cheap, tath's the greatest thing about them, tho the chopped herring ones are nice and i like plastic cheese. the other best thing is the tea, they make it the proper way rinsing water thru a stewed pot of leaves then diluitng.


----------



## tbaldwin (Nov 15, 2006)

Red Faction said:
			
		

> in whitechapel- star cafe
> opposite A+E, on the aldgate side of the macdonalds
> everything you'd want from a cafe including awesome milkshakes
> 
> ...



Your not serious?
Minging cafs......Seriously you must be very brave or wreckless....


----------



## Dj TAB (Nov 21, 2006)

As has already been mentioned the Regency Cafe in Pimlico is great....

...for more of a reality check you've got to try Mary's towards the bottom of The Walworth Road, by Burgess park - the decor is frightening but the owner is really cool and more importantly the food is top notch, even if you ask for poached eggs. real crusty toast, and he makes a mean latte as well....


----------



## Groucho (Nov 21, 2006)

just popped into the thread to check that The Regency had been mentioned.  It's not as if they need any more custom!


----------



## ringo (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't see any mention of Johnnie's Cafe on Coldharbour Lane. Best bubble ever, and whatever you order they fill your plate up with it. Friendly service, not too expensive. Omellettes and other set meals come recommended. Rammed at tea break with every Lambeth Council worker/BT engineer/tradesman in the area.
My mate's son gives him an ear bashing if he visits us and doesn't go. My Dad won't come to visit me in London unless we can go there, he's already asked Johnnie if my 3 years old daughter can work there when she's older.


----------



## alexandros (Nov 29, 2006)

I would definitely recommend Monmouth Coffee Company, here's the link: http://trustedplaces.com/review/uk/london/cafe/1o22080/monmouth-coffee-company


----------



## Nina (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd like to recommend this lovely organic and well priced friendly place...

http://vitaorganic.co.uk/

Paid £6.50 last night for all you can eat buffet and a range of really intesting tea and juices etc.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't know whether it's been mentioned already, but Roma cafe on Peckham Park Road (Old Kent Road end) is rather good for fry ups and the like.


----------



## johnnypd (Jan 23, 2007)

Buscot's Dairy on Harrowby Street, W1 (inbetween edgeware road and seymour place). 





http://russelldavies.typepad.com/eggbaconchipsandbeans/2006/03/buscot_dairy_ca.html


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2007)

RIP the juice bar on coldharbour lane


----------



## passenger (Mar 4, 2007)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> I don't know whether it's been mentioned already, but Roma cafe on Peckham Park Road (Old Kent Road end) is rather good for fry ups and the like.




yeah ive been there very good , i like the two bob cafe up the palace ,and the carnival in west norwood


----------



## Nixon (Mar 4, 2007)

Cafe Paradou,just on Crystal Palace Parade.Their English breakfast is £4.50 for sausage,loads of bacon,beans,1 good sized hash brown,fried mushrooms proper fried tomatoes,toast and a pot of tea which is enough for 2 cups.They also do some pretty nice sandwiches and pastries which are all well priced.They've got a nice outdoor deck bit,which is buff in the summer and their staff are smiley and efficient.

Bon Appetite on Catford Hill,despite the name is a greasy spoon.Free newspapers,it's £2.10 for a breakfast roll and a tea and it's jokes to watch the mad people in Catford and the commuters in the morning.They fry up's that I can't finish and their take away sandwiches are quick.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 4, 2007)

It's a bit wanky but Sacred off Carnaby Street has good tea and coffee.


----------



## oryx (Mar 4, 2007)

Nixon said:
			
		

> Cafe Paradou,just on Crystal Palace Parade.Their English breakfast is £4.50 for sausage,loads of bacon,beans,1 good sized hash brown,fried mushrooms proper fried tomatoes,toast and a pot of tea which is enough for 2 cups.They also do some pretty nice sandwiches and pastries which are all well priced.They've got a nice outdoor deck bit,which is buff in the summer and their staff are smiley and efficient.



We went there this lunchtime & found it very good.


----------



## kal (Mar 10, 2007)

*the best cafe - stonecot hill sutton*

sutton cafe
stonecot hill
its the best!!!
really great, fresh and huge portions.. utterly superb!


----------



## vagrant (Mar 22, 2007)

hello (this is my first post!)

i like Maggie's cafe in Lewisham - you wouldn't go there for fancypants
dining but you would go there for huge cheap portions, entertaining
locals, free tea and coffee top-ups, no hurry - sit there and read a paper
all day if you like... very friendly and brilliant.

Plus - it's as far as you cant get from the powerbook carrying nathan barley
crowd while still in Zone 2.

http://www.maggiesrestaurant.co.uk/


----------



## Andy the Don (Mar 28, 2007)

What Vagrant said Maggies is the best cafe in South East London..


----------



## dannyb (Mar 28, 2007)

and the homemade special sauce is pretty tasty


----------



## waverunner (Apr 7, 2007)

Not a cafe but I didn't want to start a whole new thread about it... Nusa Dua on Dean Street W1.. fantastic food and very well priced  Also very tiny, I think it seats a max of 14 people but the staff are lovely and it really is delicious food


----------



## yokerist (May 27, 2007)

well Im not sure if anywan has posted it 
BUT

Marrakech Cafe on New Road off Whitechapel High St E1

is really rally nice

coffess are £1.20 and lovley and the food is really lovely and reasonably priced

They have a shisha room

yum yum yum yum yum mmmmmmmmyum yummmmmm

I love it there open every day ah its great rrrrrrrrrrr m m m m m


----------



## Janh (May 31, 2007)

*Scooterworks, Marsh Lane, Waterloo*

This is my favourite place for coffee, a cold drink and relaxing to some good tunes in a comfy chair, AND it's all wrapped up in a scooter workshop so don't forget to buy the two stroke. 

A really honest home-from-home if you like the whiff of motor oil with your coffee.








sshhh don't tell everyone


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jun 18, 2007)

Ahem we seem to be losing sight of the fact that this is about cafes - no accent on the 'e'.

Real cafes do not have:
- websites
- alcohol licences
- themes

Real cafes do have:
- cheap menus constructed around more permutations of bacon, egg, sausage, beans and tomatoes than sceptical mathematicians at Cambridge University are prepared to believe is mathematically possible
- squeezy bottles of sauce
- decor that must have been bang on once

If I haven't already let me recommend Tasty Cafe on St Johns St EC1 for its extreme cheapness and excellent Italian additions to the British staples.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jun 20, 2007)

kal said:
			
		

> sutton cafe
> stonecot hill
> its the best!!!
> really great, fresh and huge portions.. utterly superb!



Oh, I've just moved to Sutton 

(makes a note to try out at the weekend)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> Real cafes do have:
> - cheap menus constructed around more permutations of bacon, egg, sausage, beans and tomatoes than sceptical mathematicians at Cambridge University are prepared to believe is mathematically possible




and spam


of course


----------



## Maggot (Aug 1, 2007)

Despite living in the area, have only just discovered this one:

*The Terrace Cafe* 25a Widmore Road, Bromley (Opposite Boots)
020 8466 5584

A good menu, with a number of veggie options, large number of sandwiches and friendly service. It also has an alcohol licence, which should really confuse/upset Monkeynuts as it is an old school cafe.


----------



## zorrodp (Aug 2, 2007)

The Market Cafe, Stoney Street, London, SE1 9AA http://www.london-se1.co.uk/restaurants/info/415/marias-market-cafe. I knew it as a regular for lunch when working in the area 1998 - 2000, when Maria was in Park Street. Maria's bubble and squeak, liver and bacon ......... mmmmmmm!


----------



## zorrodp (Aug 2, 2007)

Il Buffone Macklin Street Covent Garden WC2 - I worked along from there for the Covent Garden Community Association for about 6 months. For a good coffee or tea, breakfast, sandwiches, Scottish specialties, and a very decent pasta.

http://www.ilbuffone.co.uk/
http://russelldavies.typepad.com/ateaandathink/2004/12/il_buffone_cafe.html


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 8, 2007)

Don't know if I've mentioned it already; Govinda's, the Hari Krishna restaurant in Soho Square. Great veggie food and an atmosphere of calm and tranquillity I've never encountered anywhere else I've gone for a meal.

Also, has anyone tried the Bonnington cafe in Vauxhall? It got a slating in the Grauniad today but I've just visited the website and I'd definitely give it a punt if I lived in the area.

http://www.bonningtoncafe.co.uk/


----------



## oryx (Oct 8, 2007)

Meltingpot said:
			
		

> Also, has anyone tried the Bonnington cafe in Vauxhall? It got a slating in the Grauniad today but I've just visited the website and I'd definitely give it a punt if I lived in the area.
> 
> http://www.bonningtoncafe.co.uk/



Yes, a few times. There have even been Urban nights out there! 

I like it - it's small, reasonably priced, and unpretenti........NO! It's not unpretentious!! 

The food is basic but I've always found it decent, & value for money, & the place has a very laid back, slightly chaotic vibe. Its roots as a squatted social centre/cafe are still very much in evidence.


----------



## Farmer Giles (Oct 10, 2007)

Rosie-Lee
Garratt Lane
Tooting.

Superb cafe


----------



## christonabike (Oct 10, 2007)

Little Kitchen, Clapham North


----------



## MvM (Nov 14, 2007)

Workers Hope on Holloway Road up towards Highbury Corner.

Actually, I've not eaten there as I'm always in a rush when I go past so if anyone has given it a go I'd be interested in what you thought.


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 23, 2007)

I can't remember what it's called but there's a nice one in Mile End. You come out of the tube and turn left, at the lights go left again and it's about 300 yards up. I went there yesterday with a massive hang over and had a fried breakfast, after which I felt almost normal again. Really tasty scrambled eggs  and it came to £3.70. I like East London!


----------



## mao (Nov 23, 2007)

Crystal Pantry on Church Rd, Crystal palace is quite good


----------



## mao (Nov 23, 2007)

Crystal Pantry in Church Rd, Crystal palace is decent. Big portions and good quality food.Highly recommended.


----------



## rennie (Nov 23, 2007)

mao said:
			
		

> Crystal Pantry in Church Rd, Crystal palace is decent. Big portions and good quality food.Highly recommended.



I might try this one out soon.


----------



## DG55 (Nov 24, 2007)

If you're ever in the Clapham Junction/West Clapham/Northcote Road area, try out '53' on Battersea Rise for the best coffee in town (imo). They do food too, quiche, freshly made baguettes etc, and a whole load of authentic french produce which could be worth a look (although I have no idea). Might have free wifi too. The owner is a great guy too. Worth a look.


----------



## Woollyredhat (Dec 20, 2007)

Cafe/ Restuarant, an Italian place near the Odeon theatre opposite the park and Star imprints. The pasta they serve there is divine.

Can't remember the name of the place though  

There's another one, around that area but can't remember the name of that either for the time being.


----------



## DG55 (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, unfortunately '53' on Battersea Rise has closed down. Shame, easily the best coffee in that area.

Although I do have another recommendation, much more greasy spoon stylee. Tony's Northcote Cafe just around the corner on Northcote Road, one of the only remaining 'original and 'ungentrified' shops on that street. Fucking amazing fry ups. Tony is an absolute charm too, you cant really miss him - he's almost certainly behind the counter every time you go in. Closes at 2pm in the afternoon though so get there early.

http://russelldavies.typepad.com/eggbaconchipsandbeans/2005/07/tonys_northcote.html


----------



## MvM (Mar 3, 2008)

MvM said:


> Workers Hope on Holloway Road up towards Highbury Corner.
> 
> Actually, I've not eaten there as I'm always in a rush when I go past so if anyone has given it a go I'd be interested in what you thought.



I've now eaten there; several times.

Its rather good in functional way. The 'bubble & squeak' (seriously) was much much better than I imagined it would be. The cops eat there too, although if thats a plus or not I couldn't really say.


----------



## Nixon (Mar 31, 2008)

Gabi's deli on Charing X Road.Good veggie food,cheap for central london,fresh and homemade food.proper saltbeef sandwiches..

Bruno's cafe just off Wardour Street.It's opposite Vitaorganic and near where the old Intrepid Fox used to be.It's not the flashiest cafe around,but it's probably one of the only Italian cafe's in Central that is actually run and owned by Italians.Good coffee.Cheap pastries and really good mini pizza's.Breakfasts.Sandwiches all freshly made and prepared.The guys who work there are lovely too.A lot of the punks and clientelle from Diamond Jacks tend to go there too.I ran into Lars Fredriksen from Rancid after he'd just got some work done,just as I was popping in for some buckfast there  

Whenever I go there I always laugh at the fools paying like 8 quid for a coffee and a cake at a shitty generic costa's,when you can get the real deal for half the price just around the corner..


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 27, 2008)

Cafe Plum, Crisp Road, W6...opposite The Riverside.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 27, 2008)

Woollyredhat said:


> Cafe/ Restuarant, an Italian place near the Odeon theatre opposite the park and Star imprints. The pasta they serve there is divine.
> 
> Can't remember the name of the place though
> 
> There's another one, around that area but can't remember the name of that either for the time being.


No name, no location, no address.   The vaguest, most useless recommendation I've heard!


----------



## d.a.s.h (Jun 19, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Cafe Plum, Crisp Road, W6...opposite The Riverside.



That used to be called the Odd Spot Cafe years ago and was definitely of the superior old school variety, with formica-topped tables, wooden chairs, and gleaming Still water boiler.


----------



## chico enrico (Jun 19, 2008)

That cafe, down the road, on the corner. One one with the tables where the old guy works.


----------



## Etymologist (Jul 16, 2008)

Bea's of Bloomsbury, 44 Theobalds Road. Most amazing cakes since sliced bread.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice little site listing lost and endangered London cafes:

www.greasyspooncafes.notlong.com


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 25, 2008)

d.a.s.h said:


> That used to be called the Odd Spot Cafe years ago and was definitely of the superior old school variety, with formica-topped tables, wooden chairs, and gleaming Still water boiler.



That's right, but for some reason the owners (who also owned The Bridge in Barnes) sold it to Plum.


----------



## greasyspoon (Aug 25, 2008)

There are two cafes i read about in 'London caffs' and i am not sure if they are still there - can anyone confirm if brook mews sandwich bar (http://www.classiccafes.co.uk/brooksspecial.htm) and regis snack bar (http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1150/24487.php) are still there and unchanged?



www.greasyspooncafes.notlong.com


----------



## oryx (Sep 12, 2008)

Two I know already, but have visited recently and can recommend:

Cafe Sol in Crystal Palace (Westow Street) - went there today & the friendly owner remembered me even though I haven't been for ages! Unpretentious, decent coffee, freshest ciabatta I have had in ages, lovely choice of sandwich fillings & not too expensive. 

The Glow Lounge in Clapham South (bordering on Balham) - laid back, free papers, friendly service (can be a little slow when busy), good food & juices. A nice outdoor area, though being a troglodyte myself I don't use it.


----------



## tbaldwin (Sep 24, 2008)

There is a new cafe opened up in the yard up the top of crampton street near the elephant that is well worth checking out if your in the area.


----------



## johnbytheway (Sep 25, 2008)

*really good kebab house*

This Kebab House is brillant and so cheap

  Chicken Donna  is £3.00,  Meat donna same.
It is at turnpike lane near the tube entrance in Wellington parade Called the new Capital Kebab Resturant.


----------



## Loupylou (Oct 18, 2008)

tbaldwin said:


> There is a new cafe opened up in the yard up the top of crampton street near the elephant that is well worth checking out if your in the area.



It's called 'The Electric Elephant' at 186a Crampton Street SE17 - near the top of Walworth Rd.
Open 7.30 a.m to 5 p.m M-F & 10 a.m to 3 p.m Sat.
Fresh soup every day, organic pastries & bread for sandwiches - good range of sandwich fillings, salads, homemade cakes & the famous Borough Market chocolate brownies. Damn Fine (fairtrade organic) coffee. Also doubles as a gallery exhibiting work by Pullens Yards artists. 
http://www.pullensyards.co.uk/


The best cafe near where I live is Cafe Van Gogh on Brixton Rd - really excellent quality food & a lovely building. Open til 5 Mon - Sat.
http://trustedplaces.com/review/uk/london/cafe/1o12c7t/cafe-van-gogh


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 18, 2008)

Spud Murphy III said:


> <snip>
> 
> Camden: the New Goodfare restaurant on Parkway is the best. Family-run, the capo di capo here is about 60 but dyes his hair black and wears plenty of medallions. Other cafe owners know him well - he is a 'character'. Past the Stables Market is John's Cafe, a good old-school workman's cafe. Nearer Camden tube is the Woody Grill, which looks like something out of _Twin Peaks_. By Camden Road station is the Parma: this has recently had a refit and looks a bit bland inside but has a lively atmosphere.
> 
> ...



Endorsed. Also a mention for a nice one opposite the football pitch off Grafton Way in Fitzrovia. (Same street as the Agra indian restaurant)


----------



## Maggot (Oct 20, 2008)

Loupylou said:


> It's called 'The Electric Elephant' at 186a Crampton Street SE17 - near the top of Walworth Rd.
> Open 7.30 a.m to 5 p.m M-F & 10 a.m to 3 p.m Sat.
> Fresh soup every day, organic pastries & bread for sandwiches - good range of sandwich fillings, salads, homemade cakes & the famous Borough Market chocolate brownies. Damn Fine (fairtrade organic) coffee. Also doubles as a gallery exhibiting work by Pullens Yards artists.
> http://www.pullensyards.co.uk/


 Is that the one near Amelia St?

It looks good, but is off the beaten track, so i don't know how successful it will be.


----------



## Loupylou (Nov 1, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Is that the one near Amelia St?
> 
> It looks good, but is off the beaten track, so i don't know how successful it will be.




yes that's the one.
It's in a pretty good location cos it has all the businesses of the Pullens Yards right next to it (approx 150-200 people work there), is in the heart of the Pullens estate itself, as well as a new housing development across the street, & one being built around the corner, & there are loads of offices around. It seems to be pretty successful already  There's not exactly much (any) competition for decent food & coffee in that area......


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 1, 2008)

me and roadkill went to a nice cafe in greenwich today, on royal hill (next door but 1 to drings butchers). it's a florists that has a little cafe too, very friendly people, nice atmosphere, not expensive............and a KITTEH!! called Mimi


----------



## tbaldwin (Nov 12, 2008)

Loupylou said:


> It's called 'The Electric Elephant' at 186a Crampton Street SE17 - near the top of Walworth Rd.
> Open 7.30 a.m to 5 p.m M-F & 10 a.m to 3 p.m Sat.
> Fresh soup every day, organic pastries & bread for sandwiches - good range of sandwich fillings, salads, homemade cakes & the famous Borough Market chocolate brownies. Damn Fine (fairtrade organic) coffee. Also doubles as a gallery exhibiting work by Pullens Yards artists.
> http://www.pullensyards.co.uk/
> ...



Yeah have to say i thought the " Electric Elephant" is a good caf. Sat outside i reckon it will do much more business in the summer as its quite small inside.


----------



## what (Dec 4, 2008)

*Caffe 43*

Caffe 43 on Pratt Street in camden between bayham street and camden street.
Standard cafe fare breakfasts and lunches but cheap and hearty. Worth going just to see how many times they say goodbye to you


----------



## Scozia (Feb 9, 2009)

Wally's Cafe in Avery Row is another good option, always filled with builders and Claridges doormen and there's usually a long queue around the block for the takeaway option.
Someone asked about the Sandwich Bar in Brooks Mews, unfortunately it closed a few months ago.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 4, 2009)

the toad's mouth (i think?) in brockley is LOVELY.

and honest foods on coldharbour lane is my new favourite - had the best veggie breakfast evah on sunday, lovely staff, and some *gorgeous* art for sale that i'm saving up for


----------



## bigal (Apr 20, 2009)

What about the demise of proper 'bubble', i've been served up fried mashed potatoes with frozen veg in it! The majority of greasy-spoon cafes in London are bloody awful, the quality is usually very poor, there are a few gems, 'Maria's' in Borough Market, 'Velli's' in Drayton Park to name but a few.


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 20, 2009)

used to love that juice bar thing on coldharbour lane.  was shocked it closed, seemed like a good earner.


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 20, 2009)

manzes and arments pie and mash.  can't beat it.


----------



## pootle (Jun 20, 2009)

I've got a craving for a cooked breakfast - might go and check out Mario's Cafe and go all St Etienne


----------



## Maggot (Jun 20, 2009)

Loupylou said:


> It's called 'The Electric Elephant' at 186a Crampton Street SE17 - near the top of Walworth Rd.
> Open 7.30 a.m to 5 p.m M-F & 10 a.m to 3 p.m Sat.
> Fresh soup every day, organic pastries & bread for sandwiches - good range of sandwich fillings, salads, homemade cakes & the famous Borough Market chocolate brownies. Damn Fine (fairtrade organic) coffee. Also doubles as a gallery exhibiting work by Pullens Yards artists.
> http://www.pullensyards.co.uk/


I popped in there, and it turns out I know the girl who runs it.  She's part of the Unsound crowd.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 9, 2009)

Maggot said:


> I popped in there, and it turns out I know the girl who runs it.  She's part of the Unsound crowd.



Used to live on Crampton Street- thats the old Pullens Centre I suspect

Always an Unsound kinda place, the Pullens!!!


----------



## mango5 (Aug 17, 2009)

Any suggestions in the Paddington area?


----------



## brix (Aug 17, 2009)

mango5 said:


> Any suggestions in the Paddington area?



Haven't been myself but Raffles is supposed to be good:

http://russelldavies.typepad.com/eggbaconchipsandbeans/2006/07/raffles_craven_.html


----------



## Lit Up (Aug 21, 2009)

Who remembers Café Crescent, in Camden? RIP
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=27685871061&ref=ts


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 5, 2009)

It's perhaps more of a deli than a cafe, but here's a wee plug for Nevada Street, on the street of the same name in Greenwich, near the entrance to Greenwich Park.  The woman who runs it is very welcoming, the food looks great, the coffee is more than drinkable and it's a very pleasant place to sit and watch the world go by.  I've got into the habit of reading and/or working in there over a coffee.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 5, 2009)

Tony's on Chapter Street in Pimlico, just off Vauxhall Bridge Road is great. Blinding crusty bread, good daily specials, tea in mugs and the coffee is excellent too. A real old school caff.


----------



## IMR (Oct 5, 2009)

Went into Pellici's on Bethnal Green Road last Saturday. It is certainly not the cheapest (or biggest) cafe round there but it is beautiful inside, the food is good, the atmosphere down-to-earth and friendly.


----------



## brix (Oct 5, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Tony's on Chapter Street in Pimlico, just off Vauxhall Bridge Road is great. Blinding crusty bread, good daily specials, tea in mugs and the coffee is excellent too. A real old school caff.



I often meet friends in there for a Saturday morning fry up.  It's a great place and, like you say, really old school


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Tony's on Chapter Street in Pimlico, just off Vauxhall Bridge Road is great. Blinding crusty bread, good daily specials, tea in mugs and the coffee is excellent too. A real old school caff.



i was just thinking how i could go check that out when i'm at work, but then i remembered i don't work near there anymore.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 5, 2009)

brix said:


> I often meet friends in there for a Saturday morning fry up.  It's a great place and, like you say, really old school


...and always such a warm welcome. "Hello lovely people!"


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 21, 2009)

*Inspiralled, camden High Street*

Not sure if this counts as a cafe, it aint a greasy spoon, but then again it aint a restaraunt, I happened accross INSPIRALLED this week whilst visiting your little town.

From the website it looks too new age to be real, but it is actually very friendly and the food is out of this world (at a down to earth price).

It is very much into vegetarianism, fair trade, saving the planet, healthy living and chilling out, which might sound a bit pretentious, but that is not how it felt on my visit. They have some interesting events in there, including DJs (Don Letts at the controls this very evening). 

it is as close as i have ever been to being in a festival cafe in an urban setting. Which is not surprising cos it has its roots in the party scene, they were heavily involved in the Synergy Project events.

It is plonked at the end of the High Street, overlooking the canal, and makes a welcome break from goth t-shirts, poppers and bongs. 

The decor, the music and the friendly atmosphere are all an added bonus, cos at the end of the day what you want from a cafe is good food, and the food i sampled this week was awesome.


----------



## IMR (Jan 5, 2010)

'My Tea Shop' underneath London Bridge Station on Duke Hill Street has re-opened following the death of Ronaldo, its previous and long-time owner. This must be one of the smallest, cosiest cafes in London, not counting the green huts used by cab drivers.

The new owners have kept the interior just as it was, complete with a good square yardage of vintage Formica. The Still water boiler alas has disappeared, but they've stopped making spare parts for them. The food remains slightly better quality than most cafe fry-ups which are usually all done on the griddle these days.

Scotti's Snack Bar on Clerkenwell Green is a nice old-school cafe run by a father-and-son team. The interior is very worn but kept clean in a spartan masculine fashion. When it is gone it will be replaced with some walk-in looking glass for ambitious people to preen in, so visit it while you still can.


----------



## Ceej (Feb 15, 2010)

Spud Murphy III said:


> Camden: the *New Goodfare restaurant on Parkway is the best. Family-run, the capo di capo here is about 60 but dyes his hair black and wears plenty of medallions*. Other cafe owners know him well - he is a 'character'.



I was going to say this - New Goodfare is an ex-Italian coffee shop that's been there since about 1960 and has the oldest waitresses in the world, fantastically efficient. Great food too.

Would also add the Cafe Grill in Camden High Street, towards Mornington Crescent - Italian run, lovely staff, loud Italian opera and other classical toons, cheap, fresh and and very cheerful. Super kid-friendly too.


----------



## Nixon (Mar 8, 2010)

There's a place on Kingsland Road on the same side as the Rio called Red Cafe I think (or something similarly pants).Inside is nice though.Kinda Turkish decor.Newspapers,smiley staff (who've served me food in a variety of states).
It's the only place in Dalston that i've found where you can get a fry up on a Sunday evening (in fact whenever it's open)..cause sometimes that's the time im awake and functioning after a weekend partying.They do proper Turkish coffee,nice bread,lovely grills,sandwiches,Turkish breakfasts..I go for the biggest fry up which consists of fried tomato,fried bacon (smokey none of that cheap shite),sausage,fried mushrooms,hash browns (again proper),eggs done as you want,beans,toast and onion rings for 5-6 quid.It's pretty good value for money for the amount of food you get and also it makes a change having a non greasy fry up with nice ingredients instead of bog standard cheap stuff...


----------



## Itziko (Apr 10, 2010)

Can someone enlighten me as to what's happening with Pogo Cafe in Hackney? apologies if it's been discussed elsewhere, and please link me to the discussions if applicable. 

I know they had serious problems, I know it's changed hands, the last time I was there the staff were so clueless that they wildly undercharged me... and the food wasn't that good. Not to mention that waiting for one hour to get your food has become standard. i would be a real shame if such a great place went to the dogs, even if they are Vegan dogs  (and btw, i'm not a Vegan, I just like all kinds of good food).


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2010)

Itziko_Supersta said:


> Can someone enlighten me as to what's happening with Pogo Cafe in Hackney?



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=318637

Their site:

http://www.pogocafe.co.uk/


----------



## Itziko (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Citizen66, I knew about the Pogo blog, but I wanted the innocent bystanders' view of the whole issue. That's the funniest thread I've read for a while


----------



## editor (May 14, 2010)

From my blog - this is a great Soho cafe with loads of proper tea and lashings of free wi-fi.






This is a lovely tea shop/cafe in the heart of Soho. You can smell the leaves of the many blends on offer before ordering, and they do some pretty fine food too.
If you bag yourself an upstairs seat, you can watch Soho go by as you drink your tea (or coffee, if you must), and there’s free wi-fi on offer, so you can get some work done – if you’re not busy chomping on the cakes.
It’s well worth a visit. Yumchaa is at 45 Berwick Street, London W1F 8SF, and they’ve also got cafes at Camden Lock and Camden parkway and stalls at various street markets – check out their website: yumchaa.co.uk.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 14, 2010)

Valtaro's in Marchmont Street is excellent. English breakfast with all the trimmings including bubble and squeak and black pudding. Also does cheap and filling simple pasta dishes. Very popular with taxi drivers.

It is also mentioned in The Pogues song Transmetropolitan

Transmetropolitan

By Shane MacGowan (1984)
In the rosy parks of England
We'll sit and have a drink
Of VP wine and cider 'till we can hardly think
And we'll go where the spirits take us
To heaven or to hell
And kick up bloody murder in the town we love so well

Going transmetropolitan, Yip-ay-aye
From the dear old streets of Kings Cross
To the doors of the ICA
Going transmetropolitan, Yip-ay-aye
We'll drink the rat's piss, kick the shite
And I'm not going home tonight, Yip-ay-aye

From Brixton's lovely boulevards
To Hammersmith's sightly shores
We'll scare the Camden Palace poofs
And worry all the whores
There's lechers up in Whitehall
And queers in the GLC
And when we've done those bastards in
We'll storm the BBC

Going transmetropolitan, Yip-ay-aye
From Surrey Docks to Somers Town
With a KMRIA
Going transmetropolitan, Yip-ay-aye
We'll drink the rat's piss, kick the shite
And I'm not going home tonight, Yip-ay-aye

From a five-bob bet in William Hills
To a Soho sex-shop dream
*From a fried egg in Valtaro's*
To a Tottenham Court Road ice cream
We'll spew and lurch, get nicked and fixed
On the way we'll kill and maim
When you haven't got a penny, boys
It's all the bloody same

Going transmetropolitan, Yip-ay-aye
From Pentonville Road on a sunset eve
To the beauty that's Mill Lane
Going transmetropolitan, Yip-ay-aye
We'll drink the rat's piss, kick the shite
And I'm not going home tonight, Yip-ay-aye

This town has done us dirty
This town has bled us dry
We've been here for a long time
And we'll be here 'till we die
So we'll finish off the leavings 
Of blood and glue and beer
And burn this fucking city down 
Every the summer of the year

Going transmetropolitan, Yip-ay-aye
From Arlington House with a two-bob bit
To the Scottish shores today
Going transmetropolitan, Yip-ay-aye
We'll drink the rat's piss, kick the shite
And I'm not going home tonight, Yip-ay-aye, Yip-ay-aye, Yip-ay-aye!


----------



## IMR (May 14, 2010)

Wenlock Cafe in Murray Grove off Shepherdess Walk, Hoxton. Plain and simple cafe run by a Turkish family serving up staples like chili con carne, shepherds pie, etc. Prices are good and the food is alright too: lasagne and chips with a bit of side salad for about £5. Big portions. Lots of the dishes do actually seem home-cooked, like they claim on the menu.

I like the Shepherdess Cafe nearby but it's always rampacked at lunchtime.


----------



## IMR (Aug 4, 2010)

Recently had the pleasure - no, the _honour_ - of visiting the Tonibell Cafe in Borehamwood. So named after the Tonibell ice cream factory nearby and yard for their fleet of pink-painted ice cream vans. These had their own signature tune: 'Tonibell Time'.

The food is nothing special, but so what? Go into the cafe and you enter a Rhapsody in Formica. A remarkable survivor. Featured on this site with some photos: http://www.greasy-spoon-cafes.zoomshare.com/15.html.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2010)

We stumbled across the Counter cafe, Hackney Wick, E3 on Saturday and it's a great little cafe with proper coffee. Recommended!






More pics here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-counter-cafe-hackney-wick-e3-another-great-london-coffee-house/


----------



## braindancer (Sep 1, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Valtaro's in Marchmont Street is excellent. English breakfast with all the trimmings including bubble and squeak and black pudding. Also does cheap and filling simple pasta dishes. Very popular with taxi drivers.
> 
> It is also mentioned in The Pogues song Transmetropolitan



Awesome!  I'm a regular here but had never picked up on the Pogues lyric.....


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's a mighty fine family-run 'greasy spoon' right opposite Liverpool Street station. Great food and well cheap!






Breakfast at the Polo Bar 24 hour cafe, Liverpool Street, London


----------



## Black Halo (Oct 23, 2010)

editor said:


> We stumbled across the Counter cafe, Hackney Wick, E3 on Saturday and it's a great little cafe with proper coffee. Recommended!


I love that place it is really cool also the location of one of my favourite photos on my flickr stream - http://www.flickr.com/photos/neasanoneill/4018415153/

Has any one mentioned The Kennington Lane Cafe (http://www.welovelocal.com/en/london/lambeth/vauxhall/cafes/kennington-lane-cafe-se115qy.html)? First place I head for a fry-up when I'm looking to spoil myself.

There is also a greasy spoon on Portobello road which my father and I hit when he is over and wants to see the market first thing Saturday morning. I don't know its name but is beside the Tesco at W11 1LJ (just where streetview breaks down) and at the weekends hidden behind a pile of merchandise from the stall outside. OK after some googling apparently it is called Eves Market Cafe.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2010)

Not really a cafe in the traditional 'greasy spoon' sense, but serving a colossal range of teas, decent coffee and some tasty cakes and rolls is Yumchaa in Berwick Street. Free wi-fi too.






http://www.urban75.org/blog/yumchaa-tea-rooms-soho-possibly-the-finest-tea-in-london/


----------



## DJ Pat (Feb 12, 2011)

After all my years visiting the Hercules Cafe, Hercules Street N7, it seems to have closed down. Last week on a visit to the area it was closed three days running on the days I went.

I know the original owners retired after doing up the flats above, and the place was left to Giovanni, one of the old chefs. They took out the old chairs and tables, and dismantled half the kitchen area. Thus losing its character. It seemed cold and atmosphere-less on my last visit when it was open (a year ago).

I miss their specials from back in the day. A large plate of lamb casserole and veg for only £3.50.........


----------



## IMR (Feb 15, 2011)

The Double Six in Eversholt Street, Euston, has now shut. A real shame as it had a lot of character and was a good place to loaf around for an hour or two. Seekers of traditional cafes now have to roam further and further afield. The Rhiedol Rooms in Rheidol Terrace, Islington is still there and worth a visit.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 15, 2011)

DJ Pat said:


> After all my years visiting the Hercules Cafe, Hercules Street N7, it seems to have closed down. Last week on a visit to the area it was closed three days running on the days I went.
> 
> I know the original owners retired after doing up the flats above, and the place was left to Giovanni, one of the old chefs. They took out the old chairs and tables, and dismantled half the kitchen area. Thus losing its character. It seemed cold and atmosphere-less on my last visit when it was open (a year ago).
> 
> I miss their specials from back in the day. A large plate of lamb casserole and veg for only £3.50.........


 
Having grown up in Archway, I'm familiar with this place! My dad used to take us there for a treat after an early morning shopping trip to Safeway.


----------



## itsbruce (Mar 6, 2011)

The Beanery cafe opened up near me quite recently and I've been very happy to see it there.  Good coffee, nice pizza.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 21, 2011)

If you a meat eater and want to try seriously good American BBQ food, try the Pitt Cue Co. van which is currently _sitting_ underneath the Hungerford Bridge at Southbank. They are open Tue-Sun, 1pm - 10pm. Pulled pork + Boston beans + coleslaw combo is the best, but they also do ribs, brisket (they let me try a bit of brisket today and it's delicious), chicken, and all kinds of other yummy stuff. They also do whiskey, beer, and lemonade. 











(2nd pic source: Helen Graves)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 21, 2011)

brix said:


> I often meet friends in there for a Saturday morning fry up.  It's a great place and, like you say, really old school


Like Baroque Never Happened!
http://russelldavies.typepad.com/eggbaconchipsandbeans/2006/03/tonys_chapter_s.html


----------



## Maggot (Jun 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Not really a cafe in the traditional 'greasy spoon' sense, but serving a colossal range of teas, decent coffee and some tasty cakes and rolls is Yumchaa in Berwick Street. Free wi-fi too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So good you mentioned it twice!


----------



## dtno (Jul 19, 2011)

little_legs - Completely agree, Pitt Cue is brilliant. Must be terrible for veggies though...

Time Out's 101 things to do in London guide has got some information on the capital's best cafes, as well as other places to eat...seems interesting, especially the bit about Turkish food around Dalston.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 16, 2011)

DJ Pat said:


> After all my years visiting the Hercules Cafe, Hercules Street N7, it seems to have closed down. Last week on a visit to the area it was closed three days running on the days I went.
> 
> I know the original owners retired after doing up the flats above, and the place was left to Giovanni, one of the old chefs. They took out the old chairs and tables, and dismantled half the kitchen area. Thus losing its character. It seemed cold and atmosphere-less on my last visit when it was open (a year ago).
> 
> I miss their specials from back in the day. A large plate of lamb casserole and veg for only £3.50.........


That's a shame.  I used to go there.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2011)

Camera shop and cafe? Hell yes!
http://www.urban75.org/blog/camera-cafe-bloomsbury-a-camera-shop-and-cafe-combined/

And this may be of interest:





London’s coffee bars in the 1950s and 1960s – archive video footage
http://www.urban75.org/blog/londons-coffee-bars-in-the-1950s-and-1960s-archive-video-footage/


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 15, 2011)

Possibly not the most ideal thread for this, but didn't think it warranted its own and weren't sure where else it might go tbh.

Anyway, just wanted to pay a tribute to First Out cafe in Soho, which will be closing its doors for good on the 29th October after 25 years - fallen victim of Crossrail.






"First Out Cafe calls last orders on London's gay scene"
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15310985

Used to go there many times in the 90s, and whereas other LGBT cafes/bars became all glitz and glam trying to vie for every bit of the so-called 'pink pound', First Out remained a really friendly and down to earth little place for a great coffee and lunch and meet others.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 15, 2011)

stephj said:


> First Out cafe in Soho, which will be closing its doors for good on the 29th October after 25 years - fallen victim of Crossrail.


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 17, 2011)

Apologies for this if it has been listed already - but the Modern Snack Bar (I think) on Pentonville Road - near the Scala and the Old Thameslink station does a cracking home cooked breakfast for a modest sum - had a prelim in there this am before a meeting , had tea , scrambled eggs , 2 of bacon and my colleauge off the sleeper train (being Scottish) - had egg , chips and sausage - all in + tip for a tenner.

Mark of approval comes from the LFB who collected a phoned , large , take away breakfast order.


----------



## harpo (Oct 17, 2011)

The Nile St caff on Nile St (N1) recently changed hands from one Turkish family to another.  It was always a good solid caff but it's into another dimension now.  As well as your standard menu; groaningly large fried breakfasts, lunches, grill and suchlike, they're now doing quite an unusual range of Turkish meals.  All plates pretty much under a fiver.  They maintain a central pot of leaf tea too, none of the teabags in cups malarkey.  Days only, sadly (they shut about 3.30ish), but highly recommended.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 18, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> Apologies for this if it has been listed already - but the Modern Snack Bar (I think) on Pentonville Road - near the Scala and the Old Thameslink station does a cracking home cooked breakfast for a modest sum - had a prelim in there this am before a meeting , had tea , scrambled eggs , 2 of bacon and my colleauge off the sleeper train (being Scottish) - had egg , chips and sausage - all in + tip for a tenner.
> 
> Mark of approval comes from the LFB who collected a phoned , large , take away breakfast order.


Just had a tuna & spring onion crusty roll for £1.30.

Bacon & egg sandwich is £2.00. I would recommend this place too.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 4, 2011)

I just have to mention the Millwall cafe. Only cafe that I am aware of that sells Kennedys pies

Unit 2-3 Enterprise Ind Bolina Road
London
SE16


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2011)

Another cafe worth a visit, this time in the bleak outpost of Elephant and Castle.






http://www.urban75.org/blog/electri...xt-kennington-and-elephant-and-castle-london/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2011)

editor said:


> We stumbled across the Counter cafe, Hackney Wick, E3 on Saturday and it's a great little cafe with proper coffee. Recommended!



The same people also have the container cafe which is part of the view tube (the thing made out of green containers opposite the olympic park.

I can't speak for the coffee (I don't do coffee) but the tea was very acceptable and the carrot cake was good.


----------



## oryx (Dec 15, 2011)

My partner and next door neighbours are raving about the Stage Door Cafe in Catford Broadway. It does a mean, clean, lean breakfast apparently, with good coffee.

I haven't been yet as I can never get up in time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 17, 2011)

A mention for Royal Teas, Greenwich.  Far enough off the touristy bits not to be too full.

Semi-veggie, they will do smoked salmon in the breakfastage, but not bacon.  The lunch / soup of the day is just that - one hot dish on, and that seems to be veggie.

Good selection of cakes and teas - the latter come with proper cup & saucer and tea strainer.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 18, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> A mention for Royal Teas, Greenwich. Far enough off the touristy bits not to be too full.



I sometimes pop in there myself


----------



## Thalia90 (Jan 4, 2012)

Café Vintage, very small and cosy, closest tube: Arsenal


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 14, 2012)

editor said:


> From my blog - this is a great Soho cafe with loads of proper tea and lashings of free wi-fi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good place, sarnies, cakes, tea, etc. I first went there when I had a massage at the Chinese den next door. I don't know how I got out but I staggered dazedly into Yum Chaa afterwards. The staffs seemed to recognise the signs - Chinese massseurs show no mercy - and were most sympathetic.

I like: Egyptian Nights and Lemon Sherbet teas. 
I like the Camden Parkway branch too.


----------



## OpalFruit (Jul 18, 2012)

The Cable Cafe at the top of Brixton Rd, where you get off the bus to walk across the church yard to the Oval tube.

Very nicely restored old caff, made cool, but not expensive, good coffee, nice cakes, and they are so laid back that though they don't do food they will allow you to bring in a sandwich of your own. And Italian deli / sandwich bar Mimi almost next door is a great place to get it from.

Free wifi, v relaxed friendly vibe.


----------



## eroom (Aug 9, 2012)

Anyone got any suggestions for a decent cafe in Hammersmith?

A search on the thread found no mentions in nearly ten years... Are there really none in the Smith?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 9, 2012)

eroom said:


> Anyone got any suggestions for a decent cafe in Hammersmith?
> 
> A search on the thread found no mentions in nearly ten years... Are there really none in the Smith?


Actually, I posted Cafe Plum (formerly The Odd Spot), opposite Riverside Studios on this thread a few years ago. They do decent scran. There's also The Riverside itself. Those are the best places. The cafés along Fulham Palace road are generally shite.

Here's one more: Cafe Brera in Lyric Square. It does some of the best coffee in the area.


----------



## eroom (Aug 9, 2012)

Ah thank you very much. Someone also just told me there's now a roof garden cafe thing on top of the Lyric, which is possibly a bit poncier than i was after, but sounds nice.


----------



## Biscuit Tin (Nov 15, 2012)

The Garden House on Tottenham High Road does a "Tottenham Special" fried breakfast for £3.
It's clean and friendly and there's a space out the back if you want to smoke.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 15, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> The Cable Cafe at the top of Brixton Rd, where you get off the bus to walk across the church yard to the Oval tube.
> 
> Very nicely restored old caff, made cool, but not expensive, good coffee, nice cakes, and they are so laid back that though they don't do food they will allow you to bring in a sandwich of your own.


A cafe that doesn't do food? What's the point?


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 15, 2012)

Electric Cafe - opposite fire station, west norwood

My fave fry up, bar none. Cooked to perfection, best bubble & squeak around. Regularly get the bus up from Brixton as there's nothing comparable here. Get the big breakfast #1 , add fried slice, £5.30 and full till dinner. 

Family run.

2 massive thumbs up.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 15, 2012)

Biscuit Tin said:


> The Garden House on Tottenham High Road does a "Tottenham Special" fried breakfast for £3.


Does it come burnt and blackened?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> The Cable Cafe at the top of Brixton Rd, where you get off the bus to walk across the church yard to the Oval tube.
> 
> Very nicely restored old caff, made cool, but not expensive, good coffee, nice cakes, and they are so laid back that though they don't do food they will allow you to bring in a sandwich of your own. And Italian deli / sandwich bar Mimi almost next door is a great place to get it from.
> 
> Free wifi, v relaxed friendly vibe.


 
 - gentrification. 

As I think I've said on another thread, used to go there for lunches when I worked in Kennington c. 1986-7.  Fairly basic but acceptable 'caff' then.

Interesting to see the name has survived, though - well over 100 years since the cable trams (which handed back to the horses at Kennington) went.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 15, 2012)

Cat & Cucumber, corner of Tower Bridge Road and Druid Street.

http://goo.gl/maps/m4WJq

Was in there just yesterday.  You can get a decent meal for less than a fiver.


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 15, 2012)

So, who's going to review Firebox then?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 15, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> So, who's going to review Firebox then?


 
I thought ou were organising the staff there?


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 15, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I thought ou were organising the staff there?


 
You're the authoritarian. Get yourself down there and tell the mere mortals what they should do. With your wise old head.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 16, 2012)

oryx said:


> My partner and next door neighbours are raving about the Stage Door Cafe in Catford Broadway. It does a mean, clean, lean breakfast apparently, with good coffee.
> 
> I haven't been yet as I can never get up in time.


I went there yesterday. It was nice, but nothing special.  It closes at 5pm so you must get up really late!


----------



## oryx (Dec 16, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I went there yesterday. It was nice, but nothing special. It closes at 5pm so you must get up really late!


 
 In my defence they do go about 9.30 on a Saturday morning!


----------



## Chz (Jan 11, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Cat & Cucumber, corner of Tower Bridge Road and Druid Street.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/m4WJq
> 
> Was in there just yesterday. You can get a decent meal for less than a fiver.


Proper old school.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 11, 2013)

Mike's on Blenheim Crescent W11.

Breakfast was just under a tenner but for that you got the pick of 6 items (I went for bacon, mushrooms, hash browns, two sausages, black pudding and egg), big glass of fresh orange juice, tea or coffee and two slices of lovely toast.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 11, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Mike's on Blenheim Crescent W11.
> 
> Breakfast was just under a tenner but for that you got the pick of 6 items (I went for bacon, mushrooms, hash browns, two sausages, black pudding and egg), big glass of fresh orange juice, tea or coffee and two slices of lovely toast.



Silver spoon for the tea, presumably, at ' just under a tenner' ?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 6, 2013)

sorrento in west norwood. superb and one of the longest businesses in west norwood i know of. a real centre of the town.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 6, 2013)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I just have to mention the Millwall cafe. Only cafe that I am aware of that sells Kennedys pies
> 
> Unit 2-3 Enterprise Ind Bolina Road
> London
> SE16


ha, very good.

the amount of cups of tea i have had out of that place is in it's hundreds.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 6, 2013)

manzes pie and mash, bermondsey, deptford and peckham. sort of a cafe.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2013)

The Villa Cafe and Sandwich Bar, on York Way - about a mile or so from Kings X - run by lovely people - I'm a regular - it's fairly near work - sarnies/meals/pies,etc - very reasonably priced - get a lot of builders in


----------



## Chz (Mar 6, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> manzes pie and mash, bermondsey, deptford and peckham. sort of a cafe.


M.Manze and Manze are different places. The Deptford one is not related to the Bermondsey/Peckham/Sutton one.

Well they're _related_, in that the same family opened them once upon a yonks, but it's not the same management.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 29, 2013)

if in askew road, adam's cafe is still there and good till 2pm, then in the evening for your tunisians goodies.


----------



## teahead (Apr 18, 2013)

Pretty firmly at the poncified end of things, but the Society Club's definitely got its uses. Their write-up describes it as a cocktail bar, but during the day it's a little haven of peace, random chats, dogs, books, pics and coffee in west Soho.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 18, 2013)

great cafe by turnpike lane bus station, can't remember name


----------



## teahead (Apr 18, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> great cafe by turnpike lane bus station, can't remember name


See post #9 on this thread?


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 18, 2013)

teahead said:


> See post #9 on this thread?


yes, could well be the same one, and I defer to Hollis every time on all matters Wood Green-tangential. he did however say it was slap bang next to the tube, whereas this one is a bit further down, by the bus station


----------



## teahead (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm not far from Wood Greed but tbh I wouldn't travel there for any kind of pleasure I can think of. Cheap pleasures feel cheaper and less like pleasures in that area, to me. Better off up the road in a Tottenham turkish cafe, or all sorts around Hackney (if you've got two wheels to give you the choice).


----------



## Dan U (Apr 18, 2013)

i'm doing this the wrong way round i know but can anyone recommend me a nice cafe for brunch in and around Soho on Saturday.

have pram + baby. want brunch before wandering around Record Store day in Berwick St

already know about the Breakfast Club, even its google images pic has a queue so guessing its very busy


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's one I can't recommend:







Noisy, average coffee and uninspiring.

http://www.urban75.org/blog/speakeasy-espresso-and-brew-bar-soho-loud-and-disappointing/

*Speakeasy Espresso & Brew Bar*
3 Lowndes Court, London W1F 7HD
speakeasycoffee.co.uk


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's one I can't recommend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm probably a one-man campaign in this, but any trader who uses "quality" as an adjective does _not_ get my business.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 29, 2013)

Dan U said:


> i'm doing this the wrong way round i know but can anyone recommend me a nice cafe for brunch in and around Soho on Saturday.
> 
> have pram + baby. want brunch before wandering around Record Store day in Berwick St
> 
> already know about the Breakfast Club, even its google images pic has a queue so guessing its very busy


Don't for god's sake go to the Breakfast Club. Queues round the block and full of teenage tourists.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 25, 2013)

Malaysia Deli, Crofton Park

Ace


----------



## oryx (Aug 25, 2013)

hipipol said:


> Malaysia Deli, Crofton Park
> 
> Ace


 
Keep meaning to try that.


----------



## Dynamo (Oct 3, 2013)

In Vauxhall there is a good cafe called Bonnington Square cafe; see this: http://www.bonningtoncafe.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2013)

there are 2 that get my lunch time business - Temptation Cafe on Murray Street (off Camden Rd) run by Jose (Portuguese) mixture of fry-ups and Portuguese - has a licence as well for long lunches  and Villa Sandwich Bar on York Way - trad breakfast/lumch cafe - good quality - cheap prices


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

Another vote for Scootercaffe, 132 Lower Marsh , Waterloo. It was blooming busy though.






https://plus.google.com/102965818969872762198/about?gl=uk&hl=en


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Crown Cafe on the Waterloo Bridge north approach, cheaper than the Pret next door and portions are bigger. Plus the staff are good fun.


----------



## Cami (Oct 19, 2013)

whats a good place for sunday brunch?


----------



## Dougal Dodo (Oct 26, 2013)

Breakfast Club have recently opened in Clapham. Apart from the queues, it's horrendeously overproiced. 
Nearby is Jaks, but quality has slipped a bit lately and again very crowded. My fave at the mo would be 
Mels in Garratt Lane http://www.foodandfuel.co.uk/our-pubs/mels-vintage-beats-breakfast-earlsfield/


----------



## hash tag (Nov 25, 2013)

The Jamyang Buddhist Centre with cafe is a superb place for a tea and/or bite to eat. Such an unexpected oasis of calm
right by the Elephant....http://jamyang.co.uk/index.php?opti...se-garden-cafe&catid=12:facilities&Itemid=223


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 30, 2013)

Seconded about the Jamyang.

Re the previous posters mention of the Breakfast Club, can someone tell me what's supposed to be so amazing about them that people actually queue to get in? I have passed both the Hoxton one and the one in Camden Passage, Islington  and there's always queues.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 2, 2013)

whats amazing about breakfast club are queues and price.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

Here my new fave Soho cafe: 











Flat White. Berwick St W1.

http://www.urban75.org/blog/flat-white-berwick-street-london-my-new-favourite-soho-coffee-shop/


----------



## little_legs (Feb 9, 2014)

MillwallShoes said:


> manzes pie and mash, bermondsey, deptford and peckham. sort of a cafe.



I went to Manze's in Peckham on Saturday. It was nothing special. Their tea was way better than the meal.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 15, 2014)

Though I don't live round them parts these days, I do recommend the Victoria Cafe and Restuarant on Lavender Hill.  It's towards the Wandsworth Road end, and they do a cracking full English breakfast with a proper stewed cup of tea.  No posh business going on here - this is a good old-fashioned cafe that all the locals in that part of the world frequent.

(Link/photo etc be here: http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1924/124541.php)


----------



## hash tag (Feb 16, 2014)

lavender hill is my neck of the woods and ill try it, thanks. had a very indifferent brekkie in bellvue rd this am


----------



## Casaubon (Feb 17, 2014)

Just heard that the Wong Kei has shut. 
I know that opinions of the place vary widely, but I've had a soft spot for the place for more than 30 years.
Where will I get my Singapore noodles now?
Anyone got any recommendations for quick, cheap Chinese in the West End?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 17, 2014)

Casaubon said:


> Just heard that the Wong Kei has shut.<snip>


Nooooooooooo!  

Where else is so cheap and has such *ahem* abrupt service?

Edited to add:  VP reckons it's possible that Wong Kei might just have moved.  They've done it more than once before...


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2014)

Brixton Prison is now "open" for breakfasts and lunches. I have put my name down but am yet to hear back

http://theclinkrestaurant.com/restaurants/brixton/


----------



## hash tag (Mar 12, 2014)

I have just been accepted for the clink! It's not for ages mind!


----------



## DirtySouthEast (Oct 13, 2014)

The Scullery Cafe at Blackheath Standard (formerly Gambardella's) is deffo worth a visit.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 6, 2014)

I went up to Leather Lane to have breakfast in Tiffins caff but was really disappointed to see its shut down. Replaced by an upmarket looking salf beef place


----------



## charlie mowbray (Jan 13, 2015)

Whilst they may have kept some of the interior of Gambardella's, they changed the frontage and substituted a bland chain style coffee house menu for the caff fare


----------



## hash tag (Feb 4, 2015)

Has anyone mentioned Gabi's in Charing Cross Rd by Leicester Square Tube. It's very reasonable, very central, been around forever and was under threat of closure a while back. Its virtually an institution.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 4, 2015)

Ooh I was in Gabi's just the other day - used to go there regularly but hadn't been there for yonks.  Crackin' falafel!

I'd not picked up on the fact it was threatened with closure until seeing all the newspaper articles on the wall there.  Is it now safe?


----------



## Chz (Feb 4, 2015)

Jesus, I'd thought it was threatened with closure years ago and was already closed! I think if it's still there, it's a good sign.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 4, 2015)

Rich bastard absentee landlord wanted gabis out to get megabucks for rent in there. Huge facebook campaign and the like helped save it. For now. What a gem it is.


----------



## oryx (Feb 4, 2015)

I love Gabi's, and yes, they do the most wonderful falafel.

The last time I went there it was quite empty, though, which is a shame.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorry they are not all London ones but some food for thought

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-30879406


----------



## little_legs (Mar 28, 2015)

*Tasty Jerk*

If you are looking for a delicious barbecue pork or jerk chicken, go to Tasty Jerk on 88 Whitehorse Lane, SE25 6RG.

The meat, rice and gravy, everything was so good. You can taste those tiny angry peppers with a nice little sugary kick & smoke in the meat seasoning. I had a pork & chicken meal, and it was delicious. They've got 4 drum barbecue thingies in the shop, and one of them had tilapia fish. I will be trying tilapias next time.

I've just added salad leaves mixed in a houmous, lemon and Greek yogurt dressing and added red onion.


----------



## SE25 (Apr 3, 2015)

little_legs said:


> *Tasty Jerk*
> 
> If you are looking for a delicious barbecue pork or jerk chicken, go to Tasty Jerk on 88 Whitehorse Lane, SE25 6RG.
> 
> ...



You can smell this place from Selhurst Park on a Saturday

One day I'll give it a go


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 3, 2015)

My favourite local cafe here on the Isle of Dogs is "Hubbub" on Westferry Road. 
It's in the back of an old chapel, the rest of the building being used as The Space, a community theatre. 

Book exchange, art for sale on the walls, good food, beer and outdoor seats downstairs. 

Makes a great change from the chain-owned places up at Canary Wharf. 

All a few minutes from where I live too 

http://www.hubbubcafebar.com/


----------



## Radar (Jun 18, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> My favourite local cafe here on the Isle of Dogs is "Hubbub" on Westferry Road.
> It's in the back of an old chapel, the rest of the building being used as The Space, a community theatre.
> 
> Book exchange, art for sale on the walls, good food, beer and outdoor seats downstairs.
> ...


Looks very nice, just a shame about the breakfast policy of no swaps. I can't stand beans or tomato on a fry-up, so no swaps means a la carte wallet rapage; fuck that for a game of soldiers 

Lunch menu looks nice, gotta be worth a trip down from the belly of the beast; I'm a sucker for 2nd hand books


----------



## hash tag (Aug 2, 2015)

Bit trendy/expensive, but relatively central, handy for Tate Modern Etc. Outside seating and possibly the best full English ever http://thetablecafe.com/


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 2, 2015)

Astral Cafe, Horseferry Road, SW1,you get plenty of cholesterol bang for your buck


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 2, 2015)

*Papa Bruno*
*Marsham Street, London*
Another nice little café serving good chow.....


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 6, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> Just discovered: Don's Cafe, Lower Clapton Road, E5. Cheap cheap breakfasts (with Perfect fried eggs, better than i've seen anywhere else) served buy insanely happy whistling old man, with manic accordion music playing on stereo. Looks a bit like a derelict building on outside, but feels like a bit of a haven once in. I have eccentric taste in cafes tho.



Anyone recommend anywhere else in Clapton - I'm here now and need fry-up....


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 6, 2015)

Harry Smiles said:


> Anyone recommend anywhere else in Clapton - I'm here now and need fry-up....


ha that post you quoted must be from about a decade ago.
I'd recommend Mess cafe on amhurst road in clapton.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 6, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> ha that post you quoted must be from about a decade ago.
> I'd recommend Mess cafe on amhurst road in clapton.


2003! One of only three hits of a search for Clapton on this thread. And the net tells me Dons is closed.

Thanks - I'll try that!


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 6, 2015)

if mess is shut then amhurst cafe is next door, it's ok too. mess looks a bit "hipper" but it is actually about the same price and nicer food than any of the proper greasy spoon places.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 21, 2015)

anyone recommend any thing in china town - taking the teenager to london this weekend.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 21, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> if mess is shut then amhurst cafe is next door, it's ok too. mess looks a bit "hipper" but it is actually about the same price and nicer food than any of the proper greasy spoon places.


Both closed when I went. Ended up in McDonalds


----------



## spitfire (Aug 21, 2015)

Kaka Tim Brunos in Soho? Just over the other side of Shaftesbury Ave.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...2174073-Reviews-Bar_Bruno-London_England.html


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 21, 2015)

Harry Smiles said:


> Both closed when I went. Ended up in McDonalds


bah. well it is a decent macdonalds anyway.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2015)

Harry Smiles said:


> Anyone recommend anywhere else in Clapton - I'm here now and need fry-up....


There is a greasy spoon at 79 Upper Clapton Rd and one nearer the roundabout on the corner of Brooke Rd and Upper Clapton Rd. Plus there is a Turkish place that does fry ups on Upper Clapton Road,  it's the one with a little covered smoking area outside.
Harry Smiles


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2015)

China town. Very much down to taste...Is the rainforest cafe still going...just down towards picadilly.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 3, 2015)

To show solidarity, I'm in the cafe of the friends meeting house, by Dustin station. Certainly much better than anything else around here


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 3, 2015)

Tay Do, Kingsland Road.
Bowl of pho and an ice-coffee - perfect for hangovers.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 3, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Tay Do, Kingsland Road.
> Bowl of pho and an ice-coffee - perfect for hangovers.


That's a great place. We go there regularly, its byob and very authentic.


----------



## lefteri (Dec 3, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Bit trendy/expensive, but relatively central, handy for Tate Modern Etc. Outside seating and possibly the best full English ever The Table Café | All-day cafe and hidden gem of Southbank



hmm, full english doesn't look 'full' enough for the price - missing an item like black pudding for example


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 3, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> That's a great place. We go there regularly, its byob and very authentic.



they keep changing the owners though but atm, it's very good!


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 19, 2015)

Bridge Cafe , West Hampstead - £4.50 for "full English" - excellent place.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 20, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> Bridge Cafe , West Hampstead - £4.50 for "full English" - excellent place.


But what does the "full English" consist of?


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 20, 2015)

MrSki said:


> But what does the "full English" consist of?



Much as a "full Welsh / Scottish etc" - easy over egg (fried) , quality sausage , beans , bacon and 2 full rounds of toast - tea / coffee. Served by nice staff. Locally owned etc


----------



## MrSki (Dec 20, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> Much as a "full Welsh / Scottish etc" - easy over egg (fried) , quality sausage , beans , bacon and 2 full rounds of toast - tea / coffee. Served by nice staff. Locally owned etc


Have you not read this thread?
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-full-english-back-me-up.291452/


----------



## LeslieB (Jan 19, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> Bridge Cafe , West Hampstead - £4.50 for "full English" - excellent place.


Excellent price for such an expensive part of London too.


----------



## NatM (Nov 15, 2016)

Whenever I'm near Kings Cross I try and get to Cafe Oz. It's a classic old cafe. Good food, reasonable prices.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 9, 2017)

Sultans in Garrett lane , wandsworth is a good honest cafe, prices starting at just .50p for a good mug of tea


----------



## Athos (Jan 9, 2017)

davesgcr said:


> Much as a "full Welsh / Scottish etc" - easy over egg (fried) , quality sausage , beans , bacon and 2 full rounds of toast - tea / coffee. Served by nice staff. Locally owned etc



That's not even a half English breakfast: no tomatoes, mushrooms, black pudding or fried bread.


----------



## batterseaboy (Feb 15, 2017)

SOuthbank is always good to watch the world go by, and theres loads of good coffee in the area.


----------



## zoefromcy (Apr 26, 2017)

Cafe 338 just off bethnal green station, amazing breakfast for such a cheap price. You pay £10 pperson and leave with a fat belly


----------



## MrSki (May 14, 2017)

zoefromcy said:


> Cafe 338 just off bethnal green station, amazing breakfast for such a cheap price. You pay £10 pperson and leave with a fat belly


A tenner in a cafe a cheap price?


----------



## tim (May 14, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Rich bastard absentee landlord wanted gabis out to get megabucks for rent in there. Huge facebook campaign and the like helped save it. For now. What a gem it is.



The bastards in question are Precapitalist feudal fuckers squeezing their tenants in the way they've done for centuries. The whole area is owned by the Gasgoyne Estates, which is a front for the Marquess of Salisbury and his heirs.

T


----------



## J.C.Decaux (Jun 3, 2017)

.

There's a decent Polish Cafe in Ilford called Oberza that does traditional polish home cooking and also english fry-up's, all at a very reasonably price.

.


----------



## Shoreditchmeds (Jun 12, 2017)

meds cafe on burdett road, mile end. decent all day brekkies. avoid saturday and sunday between 8-10 as its packed with the locals and there is a queue for the tables.

Another good place if your in the ilford area is the The Moral Cafe. on the same road as ilford police station few doors down. absolutely brilliant brekkiw


----------



## J.C.Decaux (Jun 13, 2017)

^^^ Hello Shoreditchmed,

Is that the Romanian one?  under the bridge, past OB and on the left hand side?

btw, just been down your way a few week's ago, loved the falafel stall and the jerk chicken van down the bottom end of Hoxton, the curried goat rice 'n' pea's was fan-fcuking-tastic!


----------



## MrSki (Jun 28, 2017)

Not that late to the party. A lot of the posts I made on this thread, the cafes have shut. Islington is a large area maybe you could name the roads that theses cafes are in?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 28, 2017)

A recent discovery of mine; Rosie Lee on Garratt Lane, corner with Khartoum Road, SW17
Good honest spit n sawdust. Good prices and better quality than the other caff's in the area.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 8, 2018)

Diwana Bhel Poori House, 121-123 Drummond Street, London NW1 2HL

£7.95 vegetarian lunch buffett, desert is included in the price, but there was no way I could fit it my belly:


----------



## @1dish4theroad (Jan 20, 2018)

Honey & Co - although it's a restaurant around meal-times, it's basically a cafe at other times, with its excellent coffee and some of the best cakes in London. And the chocolate babka is just darn addictive..


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 15, 2018)

little_legs said:


> *Tasty Jerk*
> 
> If you are looking for a delicious barbecue pork or jerk chicken, go to Tasty Jerk on 88 Whitehorse Lane, SE25 6RG.
> 
> ...




Ownership has changed since this?:

Dead cockroaches and mice earn £30,000 fine for Tasty Jerk Caribbean takeaway in Selhurst


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

Purely by accident, we found this gem in a most unexpected place. In Folkestone Gardens, Trundley's Road about a mile from Surrey Quays station.
The cake was superb.  FESTA sul prato -


----------

